# [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now available on Steam!



## KAEPS133 (23. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo, ich möchte euch hier mein UDK Projekt: Rhobar's myth vorstellen.
Revenge: Rhobar's myth ist ein kleines Indie-Game auf Basis der aktuellsten Version der Unreal Engine 3. In 2 Spielmodi ist es möglich ein großes Schloss inklusive Ländereien zu erkunden. Dort erwarten euch eine Vielzahl von Rätseln, versteckter Objekte, Geheimräume und sonstige Aktivitäten.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/324270/*Buy now on Steam!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=QPbCE7DhqQo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=dGQgV4PU2VE

*Spielbeschreibung:

*A MAGICAL WORLD FULL OF WITCHCRAFT AND WIZARDRY AWAITS YOU!Join the worlds best wizard academy and embark on an exciting, mysterious journey. Learn 4 different and mighty spells to change the world around you, experience a breathtaking plot about the lost wizard Rhobar or challenge yourself in the freeroam mode! Combine the use of the 4 unique Spells Auraco, Luminos, Terramus and Ignis so solve magical puzzles and find the ideal route in the Spell-Challenges. Set your own highscore and rise the bar for other wizards to a new level. 

FEATURES: 


Gameplay specifically designed for PC
2 game modes - Freeroam & Story
Open world experience with no loading pauses
Use combinations of your spells to solve magic puzzles
Modern graphics by Unreal Engine 3 and high resolution Textures
Epic Soundtrack by Kevin MacLeod
DRM free & only free DLCs
4k Support

*Infos zur Entwicklung:*

Das gesamte Spiel wird von einer einzigen Person entwickelt - von mir
Neben dem Alphafunding gibt es keinerlei Kickstarter oder Indiegogo Kampagnen
Die gesamte bisherige Entwicklung wurde von mir Privat finanziert, das Budget liegt dabei unter 500$

*Links:*
Homepage
Facebook

*Shops:*
Steam
Desura
IndieGameStand

*Preise:*
Alpha: 3,49€
Beta: 7,49€
Final: 9,99€

*Sinn und Zweck des Threads:*
Das Spiel ist noch mitten in der Entwicklung und entwickelt sich täglich weiter. In diesem Thread geht es mir dabei vorrangig um Feedback, Anregungen und Ideen von anderen Gamern oder möglicherweise gar anderen Indie Entwicklern. Dabei möchte ich so gut es geht das Feedback mit in die weitere Entwicklung einbeziehen um mein erstes Spiel so gut wie möglich fertigstellen zu können.


----------



## Festplatte (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Würde gerne helfen, was genau sind denn so die Aufgaben?  Einfach nur Bugs reporten?


----------



## KAEPS133 (24. September 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Ja die Hauptaufgabe liegt beim Bug reporten. Du kannst aber jederzeit eigene Vorschläge einbringen und ich schau wie ich die möglicherweiße umsetzen könnte. Du kannst also aktiv am Entwicklungsprozess teilnehmen und das Spiel mit formen.

Du hast auch eine PN von mir bekommen.


----------



## Leandros (24. September 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Verfolge dich auf Facebook schon was länger, da hast du schon einiges Spektakuläres geposted. 

Wenn du Lust hast, würde ich dir auch helfen. Muss dann mal Windows wieder installieren.


----------



## KAEPS133 (24. September 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Das freut mich das es dir gefällt 
Ohne Windows wird es aber relativ schwierig ^^ Wenn du Windows am laufen hast weißt du ja dann wo du dich melden kannst. Du darfst aber auch so jederzeit Kritik an Screens, Trailern oder sonstigem schreiben. Ich nehme jede Anregung gerne mit.


----------



## DarkMo (24. September 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*



KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Kritik an Screens


 *leise anschleich* ^^

hab mir mal deine screens ausm ersten post angeschaut, und es fällt gleich beim ersten zum bsp gut auf *find* also wo man im hintergrund die zwei türme sieht usw. es sieht sehr gleichmäßig aus. also vorneweg: ich möcht nich behaupten, dass ichs besser könnte ^^ aber das fiel mir eben auf. ich bau ja auch grad hobbymäßig an nem opengl spiel (das hier is sicher dx oder) und da wird dieses thema auch noch auf mich zukommen ><

jedenfalls ein paar gedanen dazu (ich weis ja nich, was so möglich is mit der engine): was stört ist wohl diese gleichförmigkeit der texturen. also müsste man hier irgendwie für abwechslung sorgen. entweder durch ne größere textur, die sich ned so oft wiederholt und mehr abwechslung bietet, oder vllt kann man ja auch "decals" einbringen. also schadstellen zum bsp, wie bei verputzten häusern, wo teilweise die fasade fehlt und das mauerwerk zu sehen ist. bei ner unverputzten burg natürlich sone sache ^^ eventuell könnten auch bump maps oder normal maps helfen aus der geraden polygon fläche eine etwas belebtere zu kreieren. auch gerade aufm dach gut zu sehen. die schattierung wirkt zu einförmig. damit zu steril und zu leblos.

wie gesagt: sowas zu bemängeln ist einfach und glaub mir, vor genau sowas fürchte ich mich auch schon bei mir xD

ach: und bei den fackeln... kA ob die vom stil her mit nem "modernen" lensflare effekt wie hier harmonieren. soeinen effekt würde ich eher einer led leuchte zuschreiben denn einer fackel ^^ hoffe du fasst die kritik positiv auf und willst mich jetz nich erdrosseln


----------



## KAEPS133 (24. September 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Danke für die Kritik. Keine Sorge ich erdrossel hier keinen. Ich kann auch mit negativer Kritik umgehen xD
Ja ich weiß das das alles noch zu geometrisch wirkt. Das kommt alles mit der Zeit. Aktuell möchte ich erst mal alle Gebäude im Grundriss stehen haben. Dann werden weitere Decals und Objekte angebaut oder die Geometrie verbessert. Die Gebäude sind momentan auch noch zum größten Teil leer.

Normal-, Bump- und Specular-Maps sind schon bei jeder Textur im einsatz, das fällt aber eher beim selber Spielen auf als auf Bildern. Aber auch da arbeite ich dran um mehr Abwechslung rein zu bekommen. Die Unreal Engine 3 basiert auf DX9 bzw. DX11 und hat da doch noch einige möglichkeiten.

Das größe 'Problem' bei der ganzen sache ist, ich entwickel das komplette Spiel alleine mit einem Budget von ganzen 200$. Da ist es nicht überall möglich das ultimative herraus zu holen. Für eine frühe Alpha bin ich mir der Grafik auch schon sehr zufrieden. Kleines Detail am rande: Fast alle Texturen im Spiel sind mit 1024² sehr hoch aufgelöst, dazu werde ich die Tage mal paar Bilder posten.

Der Lensflare effekt ist auch schon raus geflogen. Das war ein test der mir auch nicht wirklich gut gefallen hat.
Was machst du denn für ein OpenGL Spiel? Schon was vorhanden das man ansehen kann?

Hab grade noch ein alten Beispielbild aus einer älteren Version gefunden. Das könnte verdeutlichen wie Notmal und Bumpmaps im spiel eingesetzt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (24. September 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

noch gibts nich wirklich viel zu sehn. hier mal der thread dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...projekt-bloom-effekt-erzeugen-update-2-a.html

atm baue ich eher an der engine oder wie mans nennen möchte. also alles was die darstellung an sich betrifft. pypeline processing, shader, performance, schön-schnick-schnack ^^ wirkliche gameplay mechhaniken sind da noch ned drin. ich hab zZ 3 4 objekte drin die sich irgendwie bewegen und eines davon is "handmade". von umherfliegen oder so is da noch lange nix zu sehn. nächstes kapitel im buch wäre msaa, später gehts noch an geometrieshader und deferred rendering und sowas. ich hoffe, das ich damit eine dynamische beleuchtung schöner hinbekomm und vorallem performante schatten (wenn der mond zw sonne und erde durchgeht, wirft er keinen schatten auf die erde als bsp. schatten gibts halt atm nur aufm objekt selbst bestimmt durch die flächennormale zum licht. naja, und beim bloom sieht man, dass das hdr gelumbs ned so wirklich will, da steck ich atm noch fest. das wirkt alles sehr grobpixelig (in bewegung) und wie so ein ekliger vorhof der sich mitbeamt ^^ naja, erstmal die blöden prüfungen hinter mich bringen, dann is auch mal wieder bissl mehr zeit für "freizeitspaß" ^^

aber irgendwann, irgendwann... will ich auch mal rumfliegen können, raumschiffe bauen usw ^^


----------



## KAEPS133 (24. September 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Das sieht doch schon ganz gut aus! Ich hatte auch mal mit dem gedanken gespielt eine eigene kleine Engine zu schreiben. Habe mich dann aber doch dazu entschieden das UDK und alle nötigen Programme zu lernen. Vll gibts ja irgendwann mal ein gemeinsames Projekt in ferner Zukunft


----------



## Ion (24. September 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Ja, anschauen würde ich mir das ganze auch ganz gerne mal.
Wo finde ich denn den Download?


----------



## KAEPS133 (24. September 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Hast ne PN.


----------



## Ion (24. September 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Alles klar, kannst das aber auch ruhig für alle schreiben 
Ich schaue mir das die Tage mal näher an.


----------



## KAEPS133 (24. September 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Bin gespannt auf deine Kritik


----------



## MetallSimon (27. September 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Ich würde auchmal Reinschauen


----------



## KAEPS133 (27. September 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Du hast auch eine PN.

Ich habe jetzt die letzten Tage ein wenig rumgetestet und habe auch einiges erreicht. Nun wird beim laden der Map die Auflösung gescannt und dazu passend die neuen HUD Symbole ausgerichtet. Der Text ist momentan noch fix auf 1820x1080 ausgerichtet. Das kommt die Tage aber auch noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch habe ich einen Zauberstab eingefügt sowie die möglichkeit mit dem Mausrad zwischen 4 Zaubern wechseln zu können. Die Particeleffekte sind momentan noch Platzhalter oder noch gar nicht eingebunden.

Außerdem gibt es 82 neue mehr oder weniger große Detailobjekte erstellt. Die sind erst mal nur in den Editor geladen und werden später, wenn ich zu den Details komme, in die Map eingebaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (28. September 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Hi
Ich würde auch mal gerne reinschauen.


----------



## skyscraper (29. September 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Hi, über die Möglichkeit zum Testen würde ich mich freuen!

LG, sky


----------



## KAEPS133 (30. September 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

So zeit für ein kleines update. Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen meine Roadmap in einer gekürzten und aufgeräumten Version online zu stellen. Ich möchte einfach möglichst Transparent an dem Projekt arbeiten und so kann jetzt jeder grob erkennen wie der aktuelle Stand ist. Natürlich ist das alles nicht komplett fix, da ich auch ein Studium zu bewältigen habe, können sich die Termine natürlich auch schieben.Ich versuche allerdings meine Vorgaben so gut wie möglich einzuhalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Roadmap seht ihr auch einen Punkt closed alpha. Ab mitte Oktober werde ich die Alpha wie es die tester momentan kennen beenden. Denn jetzt kann prinzipiell jeder Testen. Ab mitte Oktober testen vorerst nur noch mir bekannte Personen und Leute die sich in der aktuellen Alpha hervorgetan haben durch gute Testarbeit.

Weitere neue Bilder sollte es in den nächsten Tagen geben.


----------



## DarkMo (30. September 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

mehehe, ich wöllt ned wissen wie meine roadmap bisher aussehen würde. 2011 - eine fixe idee entsteht. erste gehversuche mit ogl1... immer wieder monatelange pausen bis hin zum 3. neustart des projekts und komischem bloom mitte 2013  ich glaub, organisation is was anderes ^^


----------



## KAEPS133 (30. September 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Ja das ist manchmal echt nicht einfach, besonders wenn es grad ganz frustrierend ist. Da am Ball zu bleiben ist nicht immer einfach. Aber ich hab ein klares Ziel und die Fortschritte motivieren meist deutlich mehr als die gelegentlichen Frustmomente die freude dämpfen. Ich hab außerdem noch so viele ideen an Spielen die ich umsetzen möchte, da mach ich mir selber genug dampf


----------



## DarkMo (30. September 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

oh ja, ideen sind genug da ^^ nur zeit und ab und an lust fehlen vorn und hinten xD mach auf jedenfall weiter so


----------



## KAEPS133 (30. September 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Ja spätestens mit dem alpha release auf Desura hab ich ja im prinzip eine verpflichtung weiter zu machen ^^


----------



## Robonator (30. September 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Moin suchst du noch Hilfe? 
Würde mich anbieten  Habe Grundkenntnisse in Game Design, 3D, Leveldesign und Game Testing. Lerne den ganzen Game-Design, Animation, Sculpting etc auch immoment. Würde auch mit dranarbeiten an dem Projekt da es sich gut in meinem Portfolio machen würde.


----------



## KAEPS133 (30. September 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Du hast ne PN. Bezüglich an diesem Projekt aktiv mitarbeiten muss ich leider sagen, nein. Das werde ich alleine fertigstellen. Dafür sind die Dateien mittlerweile einfach zu größ und nicht so aufgebaut das es sinnvoll wäre jetzt noch mit mehreren daran zu arbeiten. Hilfe kann ich immer gebrauchen und ein Team suche ich auch für das nächste Projekt (steht momentan noch ganz am Anfang). Ich würde vorschlagen du versuchst dich erst mal im alpha/beta testen und wenn wir da gut miteinander klar kommen, kann man das gerne erweitern


----------



## KAEPS133 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Zeit für ein neues Update.
Am Sonntag geht die nächste Version online und ich konnte einiges machen, neben einem neuen Gebäude (noch komplett leer), erweitertem Terrain habe ich auch einiges an der Technik machen können. So habe ich unter anderem weiter das Streaming verbessert und die einzelnen Objekte noch weiter auf extra Maps ausgelagert. So sieht zum Beispiel die Map 'Props' aus wo allen grundlegenden Objekte der Spielwelt enthalten sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch konnte ich das streamen der Texturen verbessern. So belegen die Texturen momentan maximal rund 700MB Speicher wenn die gesamte Map auf einmal geladen/gestreamt wird. In diesem Beispiel habe ich mich einfach mit 500% Geschwindigkeit durch die Map bewegt und beobachtet was gestreamt wird und die Speicherauslastung beobachtet. Bei 100% Geschwindigkeit liegt der Speicherverbrauch der Texturen bei rund 500MB. Hält man sich jedoch in einem Bereich für ~30 Sekunden auf ohne eine neue Streaming-Zone zu triggern, fällt der Speicherverbrauch auf ~250 mb.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im übernächsten Update gibt es auch die Möglichkeit die Grafikeinstellungen in einem Umfangreichen Menü anzupassen.


----------



## crae (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Würde auch gerne testen, wenns einen bug gibt find ich ihn, da bin ich ein Magnet^^ 

mfg, crae


----------



## KAEPS133 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Morgen geht das letzte Update für alle Alpha Teilnehmer online.
Enthalten ist das letzte große Gebäude, ein kleiner Testbereich für die Zauber und ein Launcher der deutlich mehr Grafikoptionen mitbringt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MonKAY (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Da sehe ich doch das Schloss aus der Harry Potter Reihe.


----------



## KAEPS133 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Dann bin ich ja froh das man es ein wenig erkennt  Ist natürlich nicht offiziell das Schloss aber ein wenig daran angelehnt


----------



## skyscraper (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Hi Kaeps, ich komme leider imMoment nicht so zum Testen  Bald wieder.


----------



## KAEPS133 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Die neue Version ist jetzt online, am 15.10 beende ich die Alpha in dieser Form. Bis Dienstag kündige ich an welche Leute in den nächste Phase der Alpha kommen


----------



## Koyote (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Würde das auch gerne mal testen


----------



## ExaPaw (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Hallöchen, ich würde mich auch gerne für die QA melden.


----------



## KAEPS133 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

So heute ist der Stichtag. Im*** habe ich ich die Member aufgelistet die weiter testen dürfen. Weitere Details kommen in den nächsten Tagen.
Sollte das Forum mal nicht erreichbar sein, ist der Seite überlastet da momentan pausenlos verka**te Bots das Forum scannen wollen und irgendwann geht nichts mehr. Ich arbeite aber daran das es in den nächsten Stunden zu keinen Ausfällen mehr kommen sollte.


----------



## okeanos7 (17. Oktober 2013)

ich melde mich auch als versuchskaninchen


----------



## KAEPS133 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Da muss ich dir leider sagen, das die Anmeldung zur Alphatest am Dienstag ausgelaufen ist. Möglicherweise wird das Team in naher Zukunft nochmal vergrößert, dann erfährst du es hier.
Ich habe auch mal einige neuer Bilder für euch. So habe ich angefangen an Details zu arbeiten und weitere Lücken im Terrain zu schließen. Das ganze ist auch gelungen ohne weitere Beeinträchtigung der Performance. Die Bilder stammen allesamt aus dem Editor, verzeiht also bitte die manchmal etwas schlechte Qualität. Dazu habe ich auch mal 3 Bilder vom Editor selber gemacht, Vll interessiert es hier ja jemanden wie das ganze dort ausschaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Schade, jetzt habe ich das erst nach Fristablauf gesehen...
Mein Abo kriegt der Thread trotzdem, halt uns auf dem Laufenden!

Mir ist es immer unverständlich, wie man so was machen kann. Ich wüsste nie wo anfangen, und würde mich vermutlich in Detai verlieren, ehe das Grundkonzept steht.
Bis jetzt sieht das aber echt gut aus!


----------



## KAEPS133 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Ja ich musste halt einfach ne Frist setzen um wirklich weiter zu kommen. Ich werde hier auch weiterhin alles neue und wichtige posten!
Naja und wie beginnt man mit so einem Projekt? Wenn man die Funktionsweise der Engine bzw des Editors verstanden hat beginnt man mit einem Objekt und hangelt sich von einem zum anderen.
So ist die Brücke in der Mitte der Map das erste Objekt des Spiels gewesen. Dann kam das erste Gebäude (Die Halle aus der auch die ersten Detailbilder von heute sind) und immer weiter. Man muss sich alles gut Organisieren und schon vorher überlegen wie etwas funktionieren soll. Wenn mehr Interesse daran bestehen sollte wie man ein solches Projekt beginnt schreibe ich dazu vielleicht mal etwas mehr.


----------



## KAEPS133 (1. November 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Nachdem ich jetzt über eine Woche an einem Performance Problem gesucht habe, möchte ich euch mal meinen kleinen aber feinen Stolperstein zeigen. Ich habe fleißig an den Details gearbeitet und wollte mir das ganze mal anschauen wie es fertig gerechnet aussieht. Es sah/sieht gut aus, an einer Stelle sind die FPS aber von 62 auf ~20 gefallen. 1 Woche habe ich nun gesucht und pausenlos neu gerechnet und vorhin endlich den Fehler gefunden.

Wenn ich meinen Partikeleffekt für Feuer zu oft auf relativ engem Raum benutze gehen die FPS Steil runter. Das ist die Stelle (rechts oben die FPS anzeige)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe dann einfach an einigen Stellen die man nicht so genau anschauen kann, die Partikeleffekte durch simple Meshes ausgetauscht. Aktuell sind die noch statisch bekommen aber in der Zukunft animierte Texturen.
Das ganze sieht dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und schon habe ich wieder gute FPS Werte.
Leider hat das jetzt eine ganze Woche gedauert in der ich nichts anderes an dem Spiel gemacht habe xD


----------



## KAEPS133 (18. November 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

So es ist mal wieder an der Zeit für ein kleines Update.
Vor ein paar Minuten habe ich den kompletten Soundtrack mit 15 Tracks eingearbeitet. Die Tracks lassen sich Ingame ausschalten oder den jeweils aktuellen Track überspringen.
Desweiteren habe ich unzählige Bugs beseitigt, das Streaming weiter überarbeitet sowie das HUD erweitert. Es ist zudem nun Möglich einzelne Zaubersprüche anzuwenden um versteckte Bereiche zu erkunden.

Auf*** könnt ihr im Hintergrund einige neue Bilder sehen.


----------



## KAEPS133 (23. November 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Zeit für ein kleines Bilder-Update. Hoffe dem ein oder anderen gefällt es 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (23. November 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Das Boot könnt noch ein bischen Liebe vertragen


----------



## KAEPS133 (23. November 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Du wirst morgen oder spätestens am Montag in einer neuen Version sehen was ich da so alles vor habe. Aber ja das Boot ist noch nicht das schönste xD
Da wird irgendwann mal ersetzt ^^


----------



## flasha (23. November 2013)

Cooles Projekt!


----------



## Bunny_Joe (24. November 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Ich kann auch nur meine größte Bewunderung aussprechen. Fange gerade an an einem 2D Spiel in der Unity Engine zu arbeiten und das ist schon ein gewaltiges Vorhaben.
Da kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen wie viele Stunden da reingeflossen sind^^

Achja....hast auch 'n Abo von mir


----------



## KAEPS133 (24. November 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Danke 

Aber als kleiner Tipp, lass die Finger von der Unity Engine. Die ist zwar zum Einstieg relativ toll und simpel, zieht aber einen gewaltigen Rattenschwanz hinter sich her. Bei einem 2D Spiel dürfte es noch noch nicht so schlimm sein, solltest du aber mehr machen wollen, schau dir mal das UDK oder die CryEngine an. Die sehen in 3D auch bedeutend besser aus


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (27. November 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Ich helfe auch gerne (Aber erst ab Mitte Dez. - hab da meinen neuen PC)


----------



## Cryonics (16. Dezember 2013)

Hey  Ich wuerde auch gerne die Alpha mal testen.

Grüsse, 
Cryonics


----------



## KAEPS133 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Das kannst du/ihr auch sehr bald. Denn ich darf verkünden, die Alpha ist auf Desura zum Alphafunding hochgeladen und kann in naher Zukunft für einen kleinen Betrag erworben werden.
Einen genauen Release kann ich nicht sagen da mein Installer erst von Desura geprüft werden muss. Es wird in etwas in 1-3 Wochen zum verkauf stehen!

Der Preis für das Alphafunding beträgt 3,50€, die Final kostet 6,99€.



> The requirements are approximate and may change during the development.
> Game performance will improve with more powerful hardware configurations.
> 
> The minimum system requirements are as follows:
> ...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Und warum Desura? Da ist doch kaum jemand.


----------



## KAEPS133 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Und warum Desura? Da ist doch kaum jemand.


Desura ist schon recht groß und grade für das erste eigene Indie Spiel ideal. Es ist unkompliziert, hat einen super netten Support den Devs gegenüber und ich kann dort Alphafunding machen.

Wenn das Spiel komplett fertig ist werde ich meine Chancen auch bei Steam und anderen Anbietern versuchen. Aktuell bleibt es erst nur bei Desura.


----------



## RG Now66 (27. Dezember 2013)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Das kannst du/ihr auch sehr bald. Denn ich darf verkünden, die Alpha ist auf Desura zum Alphafunding hochgeladen und kann in naher Zukunft für einen kleinen Betrag erworben werden.
> Einen genauen Release kann ich nicht sagen da mein Installer erst von Desura geprüft werden muss. Es wird in etwas in 1-3 Wochen zum verkauf stehen!
> 
> Der Preis für das Alphafunding beträgt 3,50, die Final kostet 6,99.



Nice, ich bin gespannt


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Sieht echt cool aus 
Großen Respekt!


----------



## KILLTHIS (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Sehr nice! 
Kann man nach wie vor testen oder ist das schon vorbei? Als Hobbyschreiber bin ich doch sehr daran interessiert, mal einen Einblick in das Spiel zu gewinnen.


----------



## KAEPS133 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Nun am *05 Januar 2014* geht es los!
Pre-Order ist soeben gestartet und es kann sich jeder für 3,49€ einen Einblick verschaffen.

Auf Facebook werde ich auch ein paar Keys verteilen und vielleicht auch hier im Forum.

Homepage
Store


----------



## Bunny_Joe (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Gratulation zum Release! Jetzt wirst du ne Menge Arbeit vor dir haben, um das Ding mit Patches zu versorgen.^^


----------



## KAEPS133 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Danke!

Ja ist noch echt viel arbeit. Da die Releaseversion von Anfang Dezember ist, wird der erste Patch entsprechen groß ausfallen.
Da viele es sich gewünscht haben, habe ich mich an Charaktere gesetzt die ingame auch schon funktionieren. Bis diese aber richtig im Spiel sind, dauert es noch eine ganze weile.


----------



## KAEPS133 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Projekt ist umbenannt in Revenge: Rhobar's myth! Desweiteren ist letzte woche ein großes Update erschienen in dem erste NPC's als Platzhalter unterwegs sind, ein Speichersystem würde eingefügt und die Karte mit weiteren Details gefüllt. Aktuell arbeite ich an einem weiteren Update für nächste Woche. In diesem wird das Speichersystem verbessert, ein weitere Gebiet wird 'ausgebaut' und es wird einige Bugfixes geben.

Zur Story kann ich bald etwas mehr sagen.


----------



## Betschi (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, werde ich auch mal einen Blick reinwerfen!


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Wie schade dass ich den Thread erst gerade jetzt entdecke. Aber Hut ab dass du das alles alleine geschafft hast 

Sobald ich etwas mehr Zeit habe, werde ich mir das ganze mal genauer ansehen. Und Abo hast du von mir schon mal sicher


----------



## KAEPS133 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Ich verschenke hier an den schnellsten einen kostenlosen Desura Key für mein Spiel!

LZKJO-1XS?W-3Z8YN-VSM80-7IOYT

Ersetzt das ? durch eine Zahl von 0-9 und aktiviert den Key auf Desura.

Viel Spaß damit, das nächste Update ist schon hochgeladen und wartet nur auf die Freigabe durch einen Desura Mitarbeiter.


----------



## kine (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Ah ok gleich gemacht. und es war die 6, danke nach dem Installieren gleich mal ausprobieren
edit: abo lohnt sich also immer


----------



## KAEPS133 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Eine neue Version ist auf Desura online!

>>> Changelog v10718 [28.01.2014]

|--- new Features ---|

+ new experimental LoD-system
+ added particle distance LoD

|--- Bugfixes ---|

- fixed save system
- fixed window collision
- fixed indoor streaming bug

|--- additional changes ---|

- reworked terrain & and building props
- reworked view distance
- reworked indoor streaming

Desweiteren gibt es noch ein Gameplay Review der letzten Version:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYCvHSOFsDI


----------



## Bunny_Joe (6. Februar 2014)

Mal ne Frage. Machst du das inzwischen hauptberuflich oder ist es ein ambitioniertes Hobbyprojekt?^^


----------



## jamie (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Bin jetzt erst auf das Projekt aufmerksam geworden. Hänge mich mal ran und werde das Spiel auch mal testen. 
Finde es gut, so dicht am Entwickler zu sein.


----------



## KAEPS133 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Also Hauptberuflich bin ich Student und das Projekt wurde als Hobbyprojekt gestartet, ich nehme das ganze aber sehr ernst. Und ich habe auch vor das weiter zu machen. Wenn es klappt nach dem Studium Hauptberuflich, ansonsten als Nebenberuf. Momentan ist das ganze halt ziemlich schwer Aufzuteilen mit Klausurphase und weiter an dem Projekt arbeiten, aber bis jetzt hat alles geklappt und ich bin grade dabei an der nächsten Version zu basteln.

@jamie: Ich bin gespannt was bei deinem Test rauskommt. Ich versuche so gut es geht Feedback für die kommenden Versionen zu berücksichtigen. 

Das ganze kann aber auch manchmal extrem frustrierend mit so 'netten' Kunden die sich wundern warum man im Playstore Spiele 'kostenlos' bekommt und ich Geld verlange. Und daraufhin die Projektseite mit Negativkommentaren überflutet die man dann alle erst mal suchen und löschen darf. Und dann muss man ja immer noch nett bleiben


----------



## jamie (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Schreibe solchen Leuten einfach: "Regel nur 3: Wenn etwas kostenlos ist, bist DU das Produkt."


----------



## KAEPS133 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Naja das kann dann noch mehr nach hinten losgehen 

Ich habe heute mal bisschen an einem Partikeleffekt gebastelt. Der Editor dafür ist echt nicht ganz einfach zu verstehen xD
Aber mit dem Resultat bin ich schon mal recht Zufrieden. (Aus Mangel an Zeit nur ein Bild statt Video, für den ersten Eindruck sollte es reichen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was denkt ihr? Wie soll ich den weiter verbessern?
Ich könnte neu und alt ach zusammenfügen zu einem großen gemeinsamen Effekt.


----------



## Robonator (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Ein paar Funken vom alten vielleicht noch dazu. Könnte gut aussehen aber man müsse das ganze schon in Aktion sehen ^^


----------



## kine (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

ja eine kombination aus beiden wäre gut ^^


----------



## KAEPS133 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Ich werde am den Effekt denke ich morgen wieder etwas machen. Der Editor ist mir dafür doch zu 'merkwürdig' und verdirbt die Lust auf weiteres Arbeiten an dem Tag.
Ich habe heute einige Räume eingebaut und bin grade dabei einen davon mit Objekten zu füllen.

Dabei habe ich auch für die Kessel ein paar Flüssigkeiten entworfen, die natürlich auch von sich aus recht Stimmiges Licht abstrahlen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor jemand fragt, nein man kann aktuell keine Zaubertränke brauchen oder ähnliches.
Das steht auf meiner Vielleicht-Liste, da ich noch nicht weiß wie ich das genau umsetzen will und kann. Heißt wenn mir eine gute Lösung einfällt und es Zeitlich passt wird es später möglicherweise Nachgeliefert.
Denn wenn ich es einbaue, dann muss es auch einen Sinnvollen nutzen haben.


----------



## KAEPS133 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

So ich konnte mich heute zwar nicht motivieren weiter an den Partikeln zu arbeiten, habe dafür aber weiter ein Gebäude ausgestattet und irgendwann gingen mir die momentan noch recht leeren Wände auf den Keks, also habe ich das in Angriff genommen. Hier eine kleine Auswahl:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So habe ich mit diesem Rahmen insgesamt 18 Bilder, werde einige davon mit anderen Rahmen nochmal verwenden und habe noch ein paar ungenutzte Bilder auf der Festplatte. So sollte ich am Schluss auf ~50 Bilder kommen und die Wände sind nicht mehr ganz so leer.

Eure Meinung?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. Februar 2014)

Sieht gut aus. Nur eine Frage: Sind das deine Bilder oder sind diese CC0?
Weil rechtlich könnte es da Probleme geben.


----------



## KAEPS133 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Das sind nicht meine Bilder. Das sind CC BY Bilder die ich frei verwenden darf, solange ich den Namen Aufführe. Andere Bilder sind Fotos von Bildern aus Lokalen Burgen/Schlössern die ich frei verwenden darf.


----------



## KAEPS133 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Hallo,

es ist wieder Zeit für ein kleines Update. Heute werde ich ein wenig über das nächste Update verraten. Auch werde ich ein paar Worte über die Story verlieren und auch noch das ein oder andere  erwähnen möglicherweise umgesetzt wird.

*Die nächste Version:*
Vorab: die kommende Version wird noch 2-3 Wochen auf sich warten lassen.
Hauptaugenmerk dieses Updates ist es die Vegetation und den Detailgrad der Spielwelt zu verbessern. So wurden einige Gebiete erweitert, stark verändert oder mit endlich mit mehr Details gefüllt. Zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt sind 4 von 6 Gebäuden mehr oder weniger detailliert, die anderen beiden noch leer. Ich möchte versuchen auch noch ein weiteres Gebäude mit Details zu versehen, ob ich es aber schaffen werde kann ich noch nicht versprechen. Hier mal eine kurze Auflistung der wichtigsten Änderungen.

- Die Vegetation wird vom *Wind* beeinflusst (Blätter bewegen sich)
- neues, *dichtes Gras* ist nun auf dem Boden zu finden
- viele der 'gemalten' Wege wurden durch optisch *schönere Wege und Pfade* ersetzt (Dank dem neu eingeführten Road-Tool)
- neue Effekte für die Zauber
- Das Hauptmenü wurde überarbeitet und auf die Story vorbereitet
- Das Ingame Intro des Freeroam Modus wurde entfernt, ein *schnellerer Spieleinstieg* ist nun möglich
- Das FPS-Limit ist auf *120 FPS* aufgehoben, die auch in weiten Bereichen der Map erreicht werden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die übernächste Version:*
- weitere Details in die Spielwelt einfügen
- mehr Aktivitäten in den Freeroam Modus einbauen
- mehr/besseren Sound integrieren und eine lebendigere Spielwelt erzeugen
- Vorbereitung auf die Story




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Story:*
Über die eigentliche Story möchte ich noch nicht viel verraten sondern viel mehr wie das ganze aufgeteilt wird. Die Story ist in *4 Kapitel* unterteilt, die nach und nach in das Spiel gepatcht werden. Das erste Kapitel wird dabei eine sehr Umfangreiche Einführung in die Spielwelt und die Spielmechanik der Story sein. So werden dort die Zaubersprüche nach und nach mit Hilfe eines keinen *Minigames* und einer anschließendes '*Prüfung*' erlernt und freigeschaltet. 

Die Prüfungen werden in extra Arealen durchgeführt die linearer gestaltet sind und finden nicht in der offenen Spielwelt statt. Dort wird es auch versteckte Räume und Bonusgegenstände geben.
Während einer Prüfung läuft eine *Highscore* rückwärts die durch das aufsammeln von  Bonusgegenständen verbessert werden können. Am ende der Prüfung wird die Highscore gespeichert und dauerhaft im Hauptmenü angezeigt. Eine Prüfung lässt sich dann jederzeit aus dem Hauptmenü erneut Spielen um die Highscore zu verbessern. Das bietet auch viele Vorteile und neue Möglichkeiten da man zu diesem Zeitpunkt möglicherweise schon weitere Zauber erlernt hat die einem weiterhelfen oder andere Möglichkeiten eröffnen.
Wie oben erwähnt schalten die Prüfungen die Zauber frei. Sobald Kapitel 1 verfügbar ist startet man im Freeroam-Modus ohne die Möglichkeit zu Zaubern, diese müssen erst in Kapitel 1 erlernt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sonstiges:*
Geplant ist Story und Freeroam zu verknüpfen. So soll es möglich sein in der Story Gegenstände einzusammeln die im Freeroam Modus nützlich sein können oder gar das lösen eines Rätsels erst ermöglichen. Ich welcher Form genau dies geschieht und in welchem Umfang kann ich aktuell noch nicht sagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Daten und Fakten:*
Hier folgen noch ein paar Daten und Fakten für die, die mehr über die Technik wissen möchten.

- Der Freeroam-Modus besteht aktuell aus 1 Map und 29 gestreamten Level
- Die Rohdaten des Spiels sind ganze 22GB groß
- Der Gamemode besteht aus 37 UnrealScript Dateien
- Das Rendern des Lichtes in der Einstellung 'Preview' dauert knapp 3 Stunden
- Die aktuelle lokale Alpha Version besteht aus rund 500 Dateien und ist 1,62 GB groß
- Fast alle Texturen im Spiel sind in einer Auflösung von 1024x1024 Pixel vorhanden
- Jedes Terrain ist von Hand gestaltet ohne die Nutzung irgendwelcher Tools
- Jeder Baum wird nach dem Zeichnen mit einem Painttool im Anschluss von Hand perfekt ausgerichtet
- Dem UDK habe ich einige Zusatzfunktionen verpasst wie unter anderem das neuen Roadtool oder automatische Kollisionsgenerierung für Bäume

Ich hoffe euch gefallen einige der Ankündigungen und ich bin sehr gespannt auf euer Feedback.


----------



## ferb (2. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Schade das ich dein Projekt erst jetzt sehe es sieht alles sehr spannend aus und ich würde mich gerne als Tester zur Verfügung stellen wenn du noch interesse hast.


----------



## KAEPS133 (5. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Hey, Danke für das Interesse!
Momentan gibt es wenig für die Tester zutun, und aus diesem Grund brauch ich aktuell keine weiteren Testern.
Das hat auch einen relativ einfachen Grund. Ich arbeite aktuell an einem sehr großen update für das ich mir einige Wochen Zeit nehme und durch die aktuelle Arbeit wenig neues zum Testen gibt. Desweiteren gibt es noch einige Probleme mit dem Updateverhalten und der Kommunikation von Desura. Da bin ich jetzt offen und ehrlich aktuell sehr unzufrieden und suche nach einer geeigneten Alternative. 

Aber es gibt auch eine kleine Info zum Spiel:
Ich arbeite aktuell an einer Techdemo/Benchmark da ich doch sehr oft angefragt werden 'Läuft das Spiel bei mir?'. Inhalt wird eine Benchmarkszene sein und ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus der Spielwelt in der man 'Testspielen' kann. Gameplay mäßig wird es kaum bis kein Inhalt enthalten sein, Man kann sich aber von der Performance und Grafik eine Übersicht verschaffen und einen kleinen Bereich erkunden. Es wird dann in 'kürze' auch eine Gameplaydemo geben. Wann das ist hängt aber von vielen Faktoren ab.

Ich habe auch ein kleines Video Angefertigt was ich die letzten Tage an Technik eingefügt habe.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=R-_h6jpvJ0w


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. März 2014)

Sieht echt super aus  vor allem die Schatten . So was will ich irgend wann auch hinkriegen aber keine Ahnung von Grafik und Animationen und C++/C# sind auch nicht groß.


----------



## Festplatte (7. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Die Schatten sind jetzt nicht sooo besonders, das ist halt die Beleuchtung vom UDK.


----------



## KAEPS133 (11. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Ist ja auch nur Preview Qualität mit default Einstellungen 
Das ist alles nur eine Sache der Einstellung und Optimierung. Als Einzelperson ist das bei so einer Größe mittlerweile enorm viel arbeit und extrem kompliziert. Ich bin echt froh wenn ich die Spielwelt fertig habe


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. März 2014)

Ich hab jetzt mit einem Freund auvh ein Projekt gestertet halt mit Unity. Er macht Terrain, ich Scripts, Beleuchtung und NPCs


----------



## KAEPS133 (12. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Was Wird das denn für ein Projekt? Euer erstes Projekt oder habt ihr schon mal etwas gemacht?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. März 2014)

Wir neee ist eigentlich nix ,weil ich immer über Game Engines usw. geredet habe wollte er auch damit anfangen. Obwohl er vor kurzem angefangen hat macht er super Terrains . Und da haben wir uns überlegt einen einfachen Zombie Shooter zu machen.

Ja das wird unser erstes Projekt und wir werden sehen wie es klappt . Wenns gut läuft kommts viell. auf Steam ( was ich nicht glaube ;D)


----------



## KAEPS133 (13. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Ich würde aber nicht mit einen Shooter anfangen. Die ersten Projekte oder besser gesagt Projektversuche gehen dann meist früher oder später in die Hose. Versucht euch an etwas kleines und baut vorher den ganzen Code zusammen. Am ende habt ihr eine Landschaft und Objekte aber keinen Gamemode der funktioniert.

Hab dir mal ne PN geschickt


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. März 2014)

Ja aber ich habe schon ein paar Ideen wie man einfache Scripts wie z.B DestroyByTime für Nacht und Tag nutzen kann.


----------



## XPrototypeX (14. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Hat Unity überhaupt eine Daseinsberechtigung, wenn ein Monster wie die CryEngine zu super Bedingungen offen ist? 

Lese mich Momentan auch etwas in das ganze Thema ein. Werde wahrscheinlich mit der CE anfangen. Momentan bin ich voll dabei mir den Funktionsumfang von Blender rein zu ziehen. Aber ich merk schon ich werd nie ein guter Modeller


----------



## Bunny_Joe (14. März 2014)

Na dann versuch mal für die CE3 eigene shader zu programmieren.


Unity hat schon seine Vorzüge, vor allem wenn du mal was in 2D machen willst. Ist es überhaupt praktikabel z.B einen 2D Platformer in der CE3 oder UDK zu programmieren?
(Mal davon abgesehen, dass man dafür eh ein eigenes Framework machen würde)


----------



## XPrototypeX (14. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

So weit bin ich noch nicht, das ich da qualifizierende Aussagen treffen könnte. Das geplante Spiel soll ein Strategiespiel werden. Ob die CE dafür die "optimale" Engine ist, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. März 2014)

Ok lass ma das Gelaber da das nicht unser Thread ist .


----------



## KAEPS133 (15. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Ja ich Denke das Thema kann man in einem extra Thread mal richtig besprechen.
Nur kurz: Jede Engine hat eine Daseinsberechtigung. Unity ist halt stärker auf Mobile und Web spiele fokussiert und ist da sehr gut. Auf Konsolen oder PC gib es aber bessere alternativen (UDK, CE, Leadwerks ...)

Für 2D Sidescroller/Strategiespiele fürs UDK gibt es hier Vorlagen. Wie das bei anderen Engines ausschaut kann ich nicht genau sagen, sollte aber alles gut möglich sein. Man sollte sich am besten jede Engine mal anschauen und für sich selbst entscheiden Welche Plattform ist meine Hauptplattform und was liegt mir mehr bzw sagt mir mehr zu.

So und nun zurück zu dem Spiel. Ich Versuche heute die letzten gewünschten Objekte in die Spielwelt zu setzen, das dahin gehend das Update fertig ist. Dann kommen noch einige Verbesserungen am Code und dann hoffe ich das Desura beim veröffentlichen mitspielt. Die Physik für das Schwimmen funktioniert nun richtig, es gibt nun unterschiedliche Footstepsounds je nach Material unter den Füßen und während dem Sprung werden keine Footstepsounds mehr abgespielt.


----------



## XPrototypeX (15. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Kann man sich irgendwo die Codebase anschauen oder hast du keine Pläne es opensource zu machen?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (15. März 2014)

Warum sollte er es machen, wenn er das Spiel verkauft???


----------



## XPrototypeX (15. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Stimmt macht schon Sinn, wenn er die UDK lizenziert das er das game auch verkaufen will.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (15. März 2014)

Naja eigentlich verkauft er es ja als Alpha schon. Guck mal bei Desura vorbei.^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. März 2014)

Krieg ich ein Rabatt ? ^^ Nee Schertz. Was für Anforderungen hat dein Spiel? Ich könnte Low testen ^^


----------



## bofferbrauer (15. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Kleiner Tipp für alle Interessenten, die erst später zu diesem Thread finden: Wie wäre es, wenn du einen Link zu deinem Projekt auf Desura in deinen Startpost einfügen würdest?


----------



## KAEPS133 (15. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Systemanforderungen kann ich erst mit dem Übernächsten Update grob bestimmen. Da könnte ich aktuell maximal schätzen und da verschwätze ich mich eher als das ich richtig tippe.
Um diese Auszuloten werde ich hier dann auch mir Leute mit entsprechenden Systemen hier suchen, dazu aber erst mehr wenn es soweit ist.
Ich werde demnächst (ich hoffe im laufe der kommenden Woche) alles stark überarbeiten und neue Informationen geben.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (15. März 2014)

Eine Demo ohne Gameplaymechanismen, in ein kleinem Areal der Map mit allen im Spiel bisher enthaltenen Grafikeffekten wäre nützlich für sowas. Das würde allerdings wieder noch mehr Arbeit für die bedeuten^^


----------



## KAEPS133 (15. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Ja muss ich einfach schauen wie und wann ich das fertig bekomme. Eine Szene für ein Benchmark hab ich schon, es fehlt aber noch bisschen was.
Das muss ich irgendwie nebenbei machen, komm so ja kaum hinterher mit der ganzen Arbeit.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. März 2014)

Das schaffst du schon  da kann ich mich schon melden 

Athlon X2 2.2 Ghz läuft im Idle bei 100% Auslastung und 80°C

Gt 460 ist noch recht nice.

2Gb DDR 3 RAM 

600W NoName Netzteil


----------



## KAEPS133 (16. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Ohja der Rechner wird eine harte Nuss. Wobei ich befürchte das das mit den 2GB Ram schon echt eng werden wird.
Aber wir lassen uns da mal überraschen wenn ich soweit bin. Heute geht es an Scripts und das Hauptmenü.


----------



## kine (16. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Also ich hatte ja den frei Code hier aus dem Thread  und an Laptop der hatte irgend eine amd APU und 4gb RAM der war komplett voll laut  windows desktop anzeige


----------



## KAEPS133 (16. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Welchen 'freien Code'? Den gab es nie. Es gab und gibt eine closed Alpha und eine Alpha die mittlerweile zum Kauf bereitsteht.
Wenn dein Rechner 4 GB Ram hat werden die auch voll belegt, Interessant wäre es halt zu wissen wie gut der bei nur 2GB Nachlädt. Ich fertige gleich mal einen Screen an wie das bei mir aussieht.

Achso und Wenn jemand hier selber ein Spiel am Entwickeln ist und Character Models benötigt sollte sich mal das kostenlose Tool MakeHuman anschauen. Ich hab es bis jetzt noch nicht groß getestet, sieht aber sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## DarkMo (16. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*



KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Welchen 'freien Code'?


 




KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Ich verschenke hier an den schnellsten einen kostenlosen Desura Key für mein Spiel!
> 
> LZKJO-1XS?W-3Z8YN-VSM80-7IOYT
> 
> ...


 


den da


----------



## KAEPS133 (16. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Ach das ist gemeint. Ich dachte bei Code direkt an Programmcode 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sieht das bei mir aktuell aus. Dürfte aber nur als sehr grober Richtwert gelten da ich Aus dem Editor gespielt habe und auch mehr als 1 Woche kein Rebuild gemacht habe, was die Werte verfälschen kann.
Bei mir werden auch alle 4GB belegt da ich eben ein 64Bit OS habe und somit dem 32Bit Spiel die vollen 4GB zur Verfügung stellen kann. (Nicht wundern das in dem Bild oben 64 Bit steht, das ist der Editor. Das Spiel würde ich auch gerne als 64Bit Version bringen, habe dort aber viele Bugs mit dem Speichern der Spielstände )

Ich habe grade noch ein paar neue Funktionen eingefügt. Jetzt ist es endlich möglich zu *Sprinten* und es ist nicht mehr ganz so langsam. Mit dem Sprinten ändert sich dann auch die Sprunghöhe und weite. Ich habe auch die letzten Codzeilen aus dem Prototypencode entfernt. Damit ist das FOV jetzt deutlich breiter und realistischer und es ist möglich weiter nach oben oder unten zu schauen. Sprich man ist deutlich weniger eingeschränkt. 
Die Soundgroups für die Footstepsounds laufen auch aber noch nicht so wie ich es will, die Sounds werden noch zu schnell abgespielt und passen so nicht richtig zu dem Laufgefühl.


----------



## KAEPS133 (20. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Ich denke/hoffe das ich bis Samstag mit dem neuen Update fertig bin und der Release ende nächste Woche ist (wenn Desura dieses mal mitspielt).
Das Update war eigentlich als pures Environment Update geplant, ich habe aber dennoch 10 weitere Schilde versteckt, eine neue Truhe und heute will ich noch ein Rennen Scripten. Dann folgen noch ein paar Bugfixes und Anpassungen am Menü und die neue Version steht.

Gestern habe ich dann auch einige sich bewegende NPCs in die Welt eingefügt die aber mehr oder weniger nur zu Demonstrationszwecken rumlaufen. Diese laufen aber nicht einfach stumpf im kreis sondern wählen je nach NPC zufällig unterschiedliche Routen. Dadurch hoffe ich das es wenn später mehr NPCs unterwegs sind, es nicht bei jedem starten gleich abläuft. Ich denke ich werde am Samstag dann auch mal den Changelog veröffentlichen.

Und heute Abend hoffentlich endlich Hand an die Unreal Engine 4 anlegen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. März 2014)

Die UDK 5 siehts geil aus aber Cryengine schlägt alles um länge 

Worum gehst in diesen Spiel den überhaupt ?


----------



## KAEPS133 (20. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Das Spiel ist ein first person Adventure mit 2 Spielmodi, Story und Freeroam. Aktuell gibt es nur den Freeroam Modus in dem Minigames gespielt werden können und man einfach die Spielwelt frei erkunden und entdecken kann.
Hier findest du noch weitere Informationen über die Story.

Heute habe ich doch kein Rennen gescriptet sondern das Menü überarbeitet, Bugs gefixt sowie die Partikeleffekte für die Zauber fertig überarbeitet. Die 3 Zauber neben den Lichtzauber strahlen nun auch kurzzeitig Licht in einer entsprechenden Farbe ab. Morgen kommt dann das Rennen und neues rendern sowie längeres Testspielen.


----------



## KAEPS133 (21. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

So das Update ist endlich 'fertig' und wird jetzt am Wochenende noch ausführlich getestet und wird dann am *27.03.2014* veröffentlicht.
Dieses Wochenende ist das Spiel auf Desura um 75% reduziert. Bereitet euch auf das nächste vor 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für nur 1,75€ jetzt auf Desura kaufen!


----------



## KAEPS133 (28. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Der Startpost ist endlich überarbeitet und die neue Version ist seit gestern Abend auf Desura und IndieGameStand online.
Vorhin habe ich damit begonnen an der nächsten Version zu arbeiten. Da werde ich bald eine Übersicht bereitstellen was sich da ändern wird.

Ich suche auch noch einen Mod der mir die Überschrift ändern kann? 
*[Indie Game] Revenge: rhobar's myth - Feedback zu meinem Spiel gesucht!*


----------



## skyscraper (28. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge of the Fallen - Suche Alpha-Tester!*

Du musst im Editor auf "erweitert" klicken und kannst dann da den Titel ändern


----------



## KAEPS133 (28. März 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Feedback zu meinem Spiel gesucht!*

Ha gar nicht gesehen xD
Danke!


----------



## KAEPS133 (6. April 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Feedback zu meinem Spiel gesucht!*

*Ich suche 2 Tester mit älteren Systemen.*

Da ich heute einen _Ran out of Video Memory_ Error bei einer Grafikkarte mit 3GB VRAM hatte, diesen aber nicht reproduzieren konnte, suche ich jetzt 2 neue Tester mit schwächeren Systemen und etwas Zeit zum testen.

System 1:
- Windows XP SP2
- 2GB RAM
- Grafikkarte der Geforce 8000 Reihe oder Vergleichbar
- ein zum System passender DualCore

System 2:
-Windows Vista/7
- 3-4 GB RAM
- Grafikkarte der Geforce 200 Reihe oder Vergleichbar (Am besten solche Sondermodelle aus Aldi/MediaMarkt/Saturn Rechnern)
- Dual- /Quadcore CPU

Also mehr oder weniger eine recht veralteten Rechner und eine Office Rechner von vor 3-4 Jahren. Der jenige möge aber ein wenig Geduld und den willen mehrfach 1-2 GB zu downloaden mitbringen.
Einfach bei mir per PM melden oder eine Mail an contact@polygon-art.com schreiben.

Danke


----------



## KAEPS133 (27. April 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Feedback zu meinem Spiel gesucht!*

Nach langer stille und viel harter Arbeit ein kleines Update. Ein vergleich zwischen den maximalen und den niedrigsten Einstellungen.
In diesem Beispiel geht es vorrangig um die Texturen, in einem weiteren Beispiel werde ich die Tage den vergleich von den Effekten darstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KAEPS133 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Feedback zu meinem Spiel gesucht!*

Das nächste kleine Update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die nächste Version des Spiels kommt mit einer neuen 64 Bit Version und die Möglichkeit DX11 zu aktivieren. DirectX11 ist in diesem falle 'nur' für bessere Performance zuständig.

Das Spiel gibt es jetzt auch für eine Woche im Ajay's Bundle auf Groupees.

Für 1$ bekommt ihr:
-500 Years Act 1
-Enola
-Data Hacker: Initiation

Für 3$ oder mehr bekommt ihr:
-alles vorherige
-The Cat Lady 
-Data Hacker: Corruption
-Revenge: Rhobar's myth


----------



## KAEPS133 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Feedback zu meinem Spiel gesucht!*

So eine kleine, feiner aber besonders tolle Nachricht 
Ich bin gestern mit der Spielwelt 'fertig' geworden. Hier und da fehlen noch ein paar Details, aber das sind mehr Lücken die durch die Story geschlossen werden.
Aus diesem Grund suche ich jetzt auch noch bis zu 5 Tester die aktiv im geschlossenen Test helfen Bugs, Grafikfehler, Glitches und sonstiges verstärkt zu testen. Leider musste ich diesbezüglich in letzter Zeit feststellen das einige Leute dabei versuchen einfach kostenlos ein Spiel abzustauben und nie Feedback geben, solche Leute fliegen natürlich direkt raus - ich möchte aber so jemanden am besten erst gar nicht dabei haben.

Besonders da es euch nicht viel Bringt eine der Versionen ab zugreifen, die haben keine Möglichkeit zum Patchen und sind mitten aus der Entwicklung heraus entstanden und haben oft mehr/andere Fehler als eine normale Version. Wer also ernsthaft lust darauf hat das Spiel zu Formen und mit mir an einer gut spielbaren Version zu arbeiten darf sich gerne bei mir melden!


----------



## KAEPS133 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Feedback zu meinem Spiel gesucht!*

Es gibt bisschen was neues.

NPC Preview:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=PBC7j2LWM4I

Ich denke das nächste Update ist so in ~2 Wochen fertig. Ich schätze so die Spielzeit aktuell zwischen 2-4 stunden nur für den Freeroam Modus. Ich selber benötige so ~70-80 Min zum durchspielen, kenne aber natürlich alle Positionen und Scripts. Ich denke 2-4 Stunden sind realistisch, kann je nach Spielweise aber auch deutlich mehr werden.

Wenn das Spiel fertig ist hoffe ich das Story und Freeroam zusammen in etwa eine Spielzeit von ~8-10 Stunden bieten werden.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (25. Mai 2014)

Sehr beeindruckend das Spiel bisher! 

Hast du die NPCs selbst modeliert und animiert oder hast du dafür jemanden?


----------



## KAEPS133 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Feedback zu meinem Spiel gesucht!*

Danke!

Die hier gezeigten sind gekaufte NPCs die ich aber selber noch ein wenig angepasst habe. Da ich einen Menschen/Kopf nicht mal auf dem Papier hin bekomme, sieht das in 3D entsprechend bei mir aus 
Ich bin aber stark daran am üben das in nächster Zeit alles auch selber zu machen. Aktuell sehen meine NPCs halt ziemlich low poly aus und haben entweder arme wie Slenderman oder sind in sonst irgend einer Form deformiert.

Man muss ja nicht alles können  aber ich arbeite daran!


----------



## Bunny_Joe (25. Mai 2014)

Auf jeden Fall weiter so, verfolge dein Projekt von Anfang an und mich erstaunt, was ein Einziger so alles erreichen kann.

Motiviert mich ebenfalls mit meinem kleinem Projekt anzufangen, halte mich viel zu sehr an der Story auf bisher, was das eigentliche Entwickeln verhindert.


----------



## KAEPS133 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Feedback zu meinem Spiel gesucht!*

Danke, sowas motiviert sehr 

Fang mal an etwas umzusetzen. Dann merkt man recht schnell was man umsetzen kann und was nicht und lernt direkt viel dazu.
Würde ich das Projekt noch einmal jetzt starten, es wäre komplett anders. Anfangs dachte ich ich kann die Engine schon recht gut, aber wärend der Entwicklung hab ich da noch Menüs und optionen Entdeckt ...


----------



## KAEPS133 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Feedback zu meinem Spiel gesucht!*

So langes Wochenende, und ich hab mich an etwas echt spannendes aber auch ziemlich nervtötendes gesetzt 
Ich habe begonnen ein Navigations-Mesh für die Außenlandschaft zu erstellen. Das ganze ist so aufgebaut das jeder NPC theoretisch überall hin gehen kann, ohne dem NPC fest sagen zu müssen, wohin er gehen soll.

Mit diesem Bild setze ich das ganze um:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jede Linie ist dabei eine Route jeweils mit Hin- und Rückweg, also aktuell 64 Routen. Die Routen werden von mir dann fest gescriptet und an den Knotenpunkten wird dann per Zufall bestimmt welche Weitere Route genommen wird. Um aber zu verhindern das am ende alle NPCs alle auf einer Route rumlaufen unterteile ich das ganze NavMesh einfach in 3 Gebiete in denen sich die NPCs dann frei bewegen und ein paar wenige NPCs bekommen komplette Narrenfreiheit.

Die Einzelnen Routen sehen in Kismet dann so aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe aktuell Route 1 -34 fertiggestellt, verdammt nervtötende arbeit 

Die NPCs laufen aber zum großenteils ohne KI rum, das einzige was die aktuell können, ist einem Hindernis ausweichen. Eine komplexere NPC KI wie in Watch_Dogs wäre natürlich Hammer, ist aber einfach für mich nicht umzusetzen. Ich habe aktuell einen einfache NPC KI die ohne gescriptete Routen (angepasster Dijkstra-Algorithmus) zwischen den Knoten navigieren kann, da gibt es aber einige Probleme bezüglich der Rotation des NPCs beim gehen (Der NPC bewegt sich in die richtige Richtung aber mit dem Rücken nach vorne mit der Animation zum Vorwärts gehen - Sprich der NPC macht gerne mal einen Moonwalk).

Aus dem Grund wird es vorerst keine KI geben, da mir einfach die Möglichkeiten fehlen, das sinnvoll umzusetzen und meine gescripteten Routen funktionieren soweit auch sehr gut. Die Routen werden im Detail dann natürlich noch etwas erweitert, NPCs können stehen bleiben, sich umschauen. Andere NPCs unterhalten sich miteinander oder sitzen einfach auf einer Bank. Die NPC Routen in den Gebäuden kommen dann erst nach und nach mit fortscheidender Entwicklung der Story.


Edit:
Noch ein kleines Update hinterher geschoben. Wenn Watch_Dogs gute Texturen kann, kann ich das auch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KAEPS133 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Feedback zu meinem Spiel gesucht!*

Revenge: Rhobar's myth ist seit gestern Abend auf Steam Greenlight.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr Voten und es weiter teilen würdet. Vorhin ist auf Desura die neuste Alpha Version 11762 online gegangen,alle Infos zur neuen Version findet ihr hier: *klick*

*Jetzt auf Greenlight voten!*


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Gevotet.


----------



## KAEPS133 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Vielen Dank! Darf gerne weiter geteilt werden. Ich werde dann auch wenn das Voting etwas weiter fortgeschritten ist, ein paar Statistiken darüber veröffentlichen. Ist möglicherweise Interessant für den ein oder anderen mal zu sehen wie das aussieht und abläuft.

Nach dem grandiosen Länderspiel die nächste super Nachricht. Das Überarbeite Spell-System funktioniert schon besser als erwartet. Technisch läuft es perfekt, optisch muss es aber noch angepasst werde, die Geschwindigkeit der Zauber perfektioniert werden sowie neue anzeigen für das HuD erstellt werden.

Im groben und ganze lässt es sich so beschreiben: Man 'schießt' jetzt Projektile in dem Fall farbige Partikelkugeln, die dann beim treffen einer bestimmten Schaltfläche einen Trigger auslösen. Somit ist das recht doofe 'steh auf einem Punkt und löse einen trigger aus' endlich Geschichte und ich hab die Möglichkeit die Trigger an Decken/Wänden und etc anzubringen. Sehr ähnlich wie in den ersten 3 Harry Potter PC Spielen.


----------



## Stern1710 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Vote auch von mir 
Ich denke mir zwar nicht, dass ich das Spiel kaufen würde, aber die Arbeit, von der man hier erfährt, verdient mindestens das als Würdigung


----------



## KAEPS133 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Danke 

Hier ist auch wie versprochen das TechVideo (stimmt so schon nicht mehr ganz)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=LV4o3GeL8WQ

Den Ausgewählten Zauberspruch erkennt man jetzt an der Farbe des Zauberstabs, also keine Textanzeige mehr was ausgewählt ist.
Ich denke das System ist bedeutend besser als das alte.


----------



## kine (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*



Stern1710 schrieb:


> Vote auch von mir
> Ich denke mir zwar nicht, dass ich das Spiel kaufen würde, aber die Arbeit, von der man hier erfährt, verdient mindestens das als Würdigung


 
Kann mich  nur anschließen


----------



## KAEPS133 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

So Zeit für ein kleines Fazit nach den ersten 6 Tagen Steam Greenlight.

Es sieht soweit sehr gut aus, laut einem Diagramm bin ich auf dem weg in die Top 15 auf Greenlight und habe schon einen ganzen Stapel an Stimmen sammeln können. Der Summersale ist aber nicht sehr gut für mein Spiel. Nach dem start des Sales haben sich die Klicks von einen auf dem anderen Tag auf nur noch 1/4 der Stimmen reduziert. Dafür sind momentan wohl nur noch Leute auf Greenlight unterwegs, die das ganze sehr ernst nehmen - es gibt fast keine Nein-Stimme mehr. Aber allgemein ist das Feedback sehr gut, bis auf ein paar Leute die einfach gar nicht verstehen wollen was Sache ist 

Was extrem negativ auffällt, sind die ekelhaften Spam E-Mails die ich seit dem einstellen auf Greenlight bekomme. Mit Translate übersetzte Fake Rechnungen für irgendwelche Dienste die ich benutzt haben soll (~30 Mails pro Tag).

Ich habe dann auch begonnen jetzt stärker an der Story zu arbeiten, hier eine kleine Vorschau auf das, was noch so kommen wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (21. Juni 2014)

Nett!

Und zum Bild: 
Revenge: Die mythischen Schachbretthallen xD


----------



## KAEPS133 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Ha! Das wird der erste DLC für 50€, Revenge - Zauberschach


----------



## KAEPS133 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Und es ist wieder an der Zeit für ein Update.

Steam Greenlight läuft sehr gut und ich denke mit ab dem übernächsten Batch geht es für mich in die kritische Phase. Mit etwas Glück könnte ich Anfang August Greenlit sein.
Dazu passend bin ich sehr stark an der Story am arbeiten. Um es mir möglichst einfach zu machen habe ich noch ein mal alle Dateien umbenannt, in ein einfacheres Schema gebracht und mir noch ein paar Scripts geschrieben die alles viel einfacher machen.

Es Gibt jetzt praktisch nur 2 Versionen von der Map, sprich Tag und Nacht Version und alles andere wird intern in den Maps geregelt. Ein Boolean 'isStory' entscheidet nach dem laden der Hauptmap ob die Quests vom Freeroam Mode geladen werden sollen oder ein Story-Block. Vom Prinzip ist es den Ebenen von Photoshop sehr ähnlich,  startet man den FreeRoam mode wird die nackte Map geladen und dann einzelne Schichten über die Map gelegt die dann das gewünschte Resultat erzielen soll.
Dadurch kann ich immer in der gleichen Map scripten, Objekte verschieben, hinzufügen oder löschen und es ist in jedem Spielmodus immer genau gleich. (Bisschen komplizierter ist es schon, es ist aber wirklich ziemlich simpel) 

Am kommenden Wochenende geht dann die erste Version mit Story für die Tester online, diese beinhaltet ein kurzes Cinematic-Intro und eine art spielbares Intro/Einleitung. Das allein hat nur wenn man die Hauptaufgabe verfolgt eine Spielzeit von ~30 min, Schaut man aber mal in andere Ecken und macht noch das ein oder andere nebenbei ist man bei 45-60 min Spielzeit. Damit dürfte die Spielzeit von Chapter 1 schätzungsweise zwischen 2 und 5 Stunden liegen. Das grobe scripten der Aufgaben geht relativ schnell. Für den Spieleinstieg habe ich ~ 1 1/2 Wochen gebraucht, noch mal eine Woche dazu und es ist perfekt.

So sieht übriges ein kleiner Ausschnitt des Scripts im Editor aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den kommenden Wochen werde ich das auch mal mit einem Video vorstellen, aber dafür muss noch an einer 'Überraschung' gearbeitet werden


----------



## KAEPS133 (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Heute nur mal kurz und bündig:

*GREENLIT*


----------



## Stern1710 (2. August 2014)




----------



## DarkMo (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

das bedeudet was? ^^


----------



## Bunny_Joe (2. August 2014)

DarkMo schrieb:


> das bedeudet was? ^^



Er kann sein Spiel auf Steam releasen.


----------



## DarkMo (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

aaaah, na denn gz


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. August 2014)

Wieso hast du mir das nicht bei Steam geschreiben .


----------



## KAEPS133 (2. August 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Danke. 
@Specnaz: Ich habs dir geschrieben aber du wolltest lieber auf beschäftigt und offline machen 

Ab Montag trete ich dann den Kamp mit Steamworks an. Bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## Bunny_Joe (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Ein paar Updates über das Projekt wären wünschenswert, wenn du nichts dagegen hast^^


----------



## KAEPS133 (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Haha das passt ja Bunny_Joe, für heute hatte ich ein kleines halb offizielles Update geplant hier zu schreiben 
Na dann fangen wir doch mal los:

Zuerst eine gute Nachricht: Das erste Kapitel der Story steht und ist voll Spielbar, die meisten Voiceovers sind aufgenommen, es gibt aber noch ein paar Bugs im Script, die Animationen müssen noch verbessert werden bzw Platzhalter Animationen ersetzt werden. Dazu fehlen dann noch Details in den Maps und Nebenquests.

Das ist auch der Grund für die lange Bilder, Video und News flaute, das ist alles so grobes Material, damit würde ich mir keinen Gefallen tun. Es hat sich in den letzten Tagen, Wochen und Monaten unendlich viel am Spiel getan, es Spielt sich deutlich runder und die ersten Eindrücke von den Zauber-Challenges sind durchweg positiv. Zwischendurch hatte ich ein kleines Tief durch den Kampf mit Steamworks (da bin ich bis jetzt leider noch keinen Schritt weiter - so sehr ich Valve/Steam und die Unreal Engine liebe, das ist aber unnötig kompliziert) bin ich jetzt so motiviert wie nie zuvor.

Das liegt vielleicht auch daran das mittlerweile ein Mitarbeiter von Piranha Bytes auch schon mal mein Spiel angespielt hat, Feedback gegeben hat und es bisher beeindrucken findet 
Heute habe ich dann auch damit begonnen NPC's durch das größte Gebäude laufen zu lassen, Erdgeschoss und 1. Stock sind soweit erledigt, morgen kommt der Rest. Im ganzen hoffe ich in den ersten beiden Oktober Wochen fertig zu werden, versprechen kann ich aber nichts. Das ganze hat mittlerweile Dimensionen erreicht an von denen ich Anfangs nie geträumt hätte. Die Map ist mittlerweile so detailliert das ich die im ganzen im Editor gar nicht mehr öffnen kann, da ich dort nur noch 5FPS habe (Ingame 60-120 FPS) und ich definitiv aufrüsten muss und wohl einen 2. Rechner als Renderserver betreiben muss.

Ich werde jetzt in den nächsten Wochen auch wieder mehr von mir hören lassen, da jetzt Täglich immer mehr fertig wird. Ab ~nächster Woche werde ich dann auch einige weitere Tester für die das 1. Kapitel der Story suchen!

Noch ein kleiner Tipp: Mit dem Release des ersten Kapitels verlässt Revenge: Rhobar's myth die Alpha(3,49€) und ist ab da an eine Beta und wird entsprechend mehr kosten (7,49€).


----------



## KAEPS133 (18. September 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Ich denke das bedarf keiner weiteren Erklärung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. September 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Und genau vor einem Tag hab ich nen Steamgutschein bekommen. 
Das passt doch. 
Aber leider kann ich nicht über den Shop finden, haste mal nen Link?


----------



## KAEPS133 (18. September 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Die Shop Seite ist noch nicht verfügbar, was auch wohl noch etwas so bleiben wird. Es gibt noch so extrem viel einzustellen. Ich habe lieber das technische fertig und lauffähig bevor ich einen Shopseite zum vorbestellen online setze.

Ich werde morgen mal ein paar Einblicke in das Steam Backend geben, dann könnt ihr euch vielleicht vorstellen was das für ein 'Chaos' ist


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. September 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Achso, verstehe. 
Aber ich freu mich schon auf das Spiel.


----------



## KAEPS133 (19. September 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

So wie versprochen mal 2 Bilder aus dem Backend von Steamworks.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man angedeutet sehen kann, ist da eine ganze menge Einzustellen und leider ist die Erklärung nicht immer so eindeutig oder kann so mit der Unreal Engine 3 nicht problemlos funktionieren.
Da heißt es immer viel Fragen. Valve ist da aber wirklich sehr freundlich und Hilfsbereit.

Momentan arbeite ich alle Unrealscripts in mein Spiel einzufügen um Archivments freizuschalten, das Steamoverlay richtig zuzuordnen und lauter kleine 'lustige' dinge an die man so nie gedacht hätte.
Steamworks ist wirklich schwer kompliziert mit dem UDK. Zum glück ist das mit der Unreal Engine 4 etwas einfacher geworden 

Bez7üglich Unreal Engine 4 habe ich demnächst auch noch eine kleine Überraschung


----------



## Bunny_Joe (19. September 2014)

Naja UE4 ist in c++ gecoded und nutzt das auch zum skripten. Da Steamworks auch c++ nutzt ist das eindeutig einfacher.
Wie isn das denn bei der UE3 und dem UnrealScript?


----------



## KAEPS133 (19. September 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Ja gut die Unreal Engine 3 ist auch in c++ geschrieben, bei UDK bekommt man den Sourcecode aber nicht mit und somit hat man davon nicht sehr viel.
Mit dem Unrealscript schreibt man sich Kismetnodes die auf ein bestehendes Online Subsystem basieren und mit den Steamserver kommunizieren. Dadurch hat man im Editor Nodes die man in Kismet setzen kann und dann das gewünschte Steam Event triggern.

Das wird nach dem fertigstellen von Kapitel 1 ein langes rumprobieren, aber ich freu mich schon darauf wenn ich erfolgreich mein erstes Archivement freischalte


----------



## KAEPS133 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

So es ist dann doch mal wieder an der Zeit für paar Neuigkeiten.

Ich hab soeben die knapp 2GB auf meinen Server geschaufelt - der hoffentlich letzte Test für Kapitel 1 der Story läuft also. Wenn alles gut läuft werde ich dann im laufe der nächsten Woche 'fertig'. Ich möchte dann noch ein paar Environment Sounds hinzufügen und 2-3 SideQuests.
Fertig habe ich bewusst 'fertig' geschrieben denn so wirklich fertig ist es dann doch nicht. Ich habe mich dazu entschieden es so wie es aktuell ist zu Releasen. An manchen ecken etwas roh und ungeschliffen. Der Grund dafür ist recht einfach - mir fehlt die Erfahrung. Ich hoffe auf genug Feedback um zu wissen ob die Art wie ich die Geschichte erzähle gut ist oder ob ich etwas ändern muss/soll. Und ich will mir einfach den Raum lassen auch große Änderungen noch zuzulassen. Würde ich jetzt alles Final ausarbeiten ist die Chance das ich vieles davon Verwerfe eher gering.

Ich bin sehr gespannt wie es aufgenommen wird. Wobei ich schon erahne das es nicht lange dauert und der erste Nörgelt das er es in kurzer Zeit 'durch' hat. Ich nehme den Spieler im Spiel so gut wie gar nicht an die Hand. Wer der Hauptaufgabe folgt und um keine Ecke schaut wird sicherlich recht schnell durch sein. 
Die *Spielzeit* für das 1. Kapitel lässt sich dadurch auch relativ schwer beziffern. Ich selbst benötige mit den schnellsten Laufwegen und dem Wissen wo etwas ist ~90 Minuten. Ich denke das kann man dann fast verdoppeln für Leute die das noch gar nicht kennen.

Dabei habe ich auch noch bisschen was Angefangen um meine Motivation weiter hoch zu halten. Die ganze Zeit den Mittelalter Kram, die Gleichen Sounds und Level zu sehen wird irgendwann doch echt etwas Nervig und man neigt dazu schnell was hin zu huddeln nur um 'endlich fertig zu werden'. Das will ich dem Projekt aber nicht antun und habe auf Basis der Unreal Engine 4 ein paar 'kleine' Nebenprojekte begonnen. Eines der Projekte werde ich gegen ende des Monats ankündigen und noch dieses  Jahr veröffentlicht (als komplett fertiges Spiel - keine Alpha oder Beta Version). Aber dazu mehr in ~4 Wochen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Wie ist der Workflow mit der UE4 verglichen zur UE3/UDK?

Der "hot reload" des c++ codes soll in der nächsten Version kommen. Finde ich ziemlich cool.^^


----------



## KAEPS133 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Der Workflow in der UE4 ist nicht sehr viel anders als im UDK, es ist nur alles um einiges schneller und einfacher. Kismet war in der UE3/UDK ja schon extrem mächtig und anderen Engines schon einiges voraus. Blueprint der UE4 ist aber einfach nur genial. Wer einmal damit gearbeitet hat will eigentlich keine andere Engine/Editor mehr benutzen. C++ Habe ich bis jetzt noch nie bei der UE4 angefasst, Blueprint macht das überflüssig.

Nur als Beispiel:
Ich habe in 7 Stunden ein komplettes Minecraft/Adventure/Crafting Spiel gebaut. Inklusive Mining, Item crafting, Attributsverbesserung, Physikspielereien und so weiter. / stunden im Blueprint und alles hat direkt perfekt geklappt,vielleicht sollte ich den Prototypen hier mal releasen - den mehr als ein Prototyp wird es nie werden da es auf dauer doch zu langweilig ist 

Zusammengefasst: Der Workflow ist wie im UDK nur schneller, einfacher und besser


----------



## KAEPS133 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

*v20167 is 'fertig'!*
Das Erste Kapitel der Story ist fertig und wird grade hochgeladen. Release folgt in 1-2 Wochen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine News, Trailer und Screenshots sollte wenn alles klappt am Wochenende online gehen. Mit dieser Version geht das Spiel auch in den Beta Status über und kostet ab Release 7,49€ / 10,49$.
Den Steam release habe ich auf Q1 2015 geschoben, dazu aber in der News mehr.


----------



## KAEPS133 (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Seit dem 05.11 ist die Beta nun released und für 7,49€ auf Desura, IndieGameStand und seit eben auch auf itch.io und Gameolith zu kaufen.
Eine Übersicht der Shops findet ihr wie immer auf der Revenge Homepage!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dGQgV4PU2VE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin jetzt schon mitten in den Arbeiten für das Kapitel 2, denn jetzt soll es auch etwas schneller gehen und nicht einige Monate zwischen den einzelnen Kapiteln vergehen. Erste Bilder sollten schon bald kommen.
Jetzt noch kurz Werbung in eigener Sache:

Ich habe vor kurzem ein *kostenloses Spiel* angekündigt!*** HD[/URL] ist in der tradition der Half-Life 1 Mods Christmas-Life und Christmas-Life 2k13 ein kleines Weihnachtlich Jump n Run das in kürze veröffentlicht wird!


----------



## KAEPS133 (29. November 2014)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Revenge: Rhobar's myth ist aktuell in einem PWYW Bundle bei Playinjector!

|--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|

*Christmas-Life HD ist veröffentlicht!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8gubE11nPmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


***


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Wie siehts mit Steam Release, Chapter 2, etc. aus?

Will neue Infos!^^


----------



## KAEPS133 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Also gut, dann ein paar Infos 

Chapter 2 ist fertig und sollte wenn alles normal abläuft in einer Woche auf Desura online sein. Chapter 3 steht soweit auch in Grundzügen, es ist jede Map vorhanden, funktioniert schon teilweise aber ohne jede Details, Animationen und Sounds. Das Script für die Voiceactor muss ich noch ins englische übersetzen und dann geht es richtig los.

Da ich aber nachher eine Klausur schreibe war ich die letzten Tage nicht sehr aktiv was die Weiterentwicklung angeht. Ab morgen, sollte der Karneval nicht komplett dazwischen Funken, geht es wieder mit großen schritten weiter. Dann geht es auch an das von dir angesprochene Steam. Das ist leider gar nicht so einfach. Das grundsätzliche Hochladen von Updates  funktioniert soweit gut. Was leider noch gar nicht funktioniert sind Sachen wie Archivements, Leaderboard etc.

So wie Epic es in seiner Dokumentation gemacht hat funktioniert es nicht (mehr) und die Dokumentation von Valve kann ich auch nicht benutzen für die Unreal Engine 3. Abgesehen davon ist die Dokumentation von Valve grauenhaft mehrdeutig und das Steamworks Backend zum heulen  Auf den Steamworks kram hab ich auch eigentlich null lust weil es echt schrecklich zu bedienen ist und einem kein anderer Indie Entwickler helfen will. Aber ich werde mich da die Woche dran setzen und versuchen hier meine Fortschritte zu Dokumentieren.


----------



## KAEPS133 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nach langem gefummel, suchen und der freundlichen Hilfe von Epic funktionieren alles jetzt wie gewünscht.
Als ich mit dem Projekt angefangen habe, habe ich so viel es geht vom mitgeliefertem UT Code aus meinem Projekt entfernt. Dabei habe ich dann unbewusst auch den Teil entfernt der für die Kommunikation mit Steamworks zuständig ist.
Jetzt ist wieder etwas mehr Unreal Tournament 3 Code dabei, dafür läuft es aber auch 

Hat echt keinen Spaß gemacht aber jetzt kann ich mir schöne Achievements ausdenken. Ich überlege eine art Achievement-Quest zu bauen. Das erste Achievement ist sichtbar und die Beschreibung ist ein Rätsel, löst man dieses schaltet man ein verstecktes Achievement mit einem neuen Rätsel frei und so weiter. 

Gute oder schlechte Idee?


----------



## skyscraper (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Gute Idee.


----------



## KAEPS133 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Und noch ein kleines Update im Februar!

Aktuell verändert sich sehr sehr viel an dem Projekt und es nimmt richtige Formen an. Das wichtigste Wohl zuerst:
Ich habe Kapitel 3 und 4 der Story zu einem etwas größeren 3 Kapitel zusammen geworfen. Damit entfallen ein paar längen die das Spiel sonst unnötig gestreckt hätten. Das raus geschnittene Material wird so gut es geht sinnvoll in den Freeroam Modus eingebaut, es geht also so gut wie gar nichts verloren. Damit arbeite ich aktuell am letzten Kapitel und das sieht soweit auch schon gut aus. Alle Maps stehen und sind Spielbar, aber eben noch ohne Ton und Details.

Dann habe ich auch endlich die Möglichkeit eingebaut die Tastenbelegung frei zu konfigurieren, muss dazu aber noch alle 105 Maps überarbeiten, das wird wohl erst in einem späteren Patch nachgeschoben, bin mir da aber noch nicht sicher.

Kommen wir mal zu *Steam*:
Das Spiel wird mit der Fertigstellung von Kapitel 3 im Early Access starten, das Spiel ist also grundsätzlich komplett und EA soll nur dazu dienen große Probleme beim Launch zu vermeiden. Während der relativ kurz geplanten EA Phase soll mit einem Patch dann das freie Belegen der Tastatur hinzukommen um daraufhin die EA Phase zu verlassen. Nach dem vollen Release sind noch ein paar kleine und große Content Updates geplant.

Folgende Steamworks Features sollen unterstützt werden:



Archivements
Trading Cards (6 oder 7 Stück)
Cloud Savegame (noch nicht getestet)
Online Leaderboards (noch nicht getestet)

Es wird auch ein *PCGH Archivement* geben das nur die Freischalten können die mich hier unterstützt haben (wird durch einen zusätzliche Datei dann freigeschaltet).
Das Problem ist nur, was für ein Icon soll ich verwenden? Ich hab da zuerst an Ihn hier gedacht:  aber die Auflösung ist einfach zu klein.  Für das PCGH Logo müsste ich dann erst mal jemanden fragen ob ich das verwenden darf. Ihr dürft auch gerne eigene Vorschläge machen, das ganze sollte einen Transparenten Hintergrund haben (wird dann später einfach über meinen Frame gelegt) und eine brauchbare Auflösung bieten.

Mit mehr Details werde ich dann in kürze kommen


----------



## skyscraper (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Wie viel wird das Spiel als EA-Titel kosten?


----------



## KAEPS133 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

EA (Beta): 7,49€
Final: 9,99€


----------



## skyscraper (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Und wie viel von den 8€ bekommst Du und wie viel Valve?


----------



## KAEPS133 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Das ist momentan schwierig zu sagen da die Verträge irgendwie alle unterschiedlich sind. Bei mir steht drin das Valve 20% der Einnahmen behält und der Rest geht an mich (also die übliche Gewinnbeteiligung), ich kenne aber auch welche bei denen stehen 25% oder gar 30% im Vertrag. Die Leute kommen aber auch aus jeweils noch mal anderen Ländern. Vielleicht kommen da irgendwelche Steuersachen dazu die sich Valve nicht vom eigenen Gewinn wegnehmen lassen will.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie das laufen wird, noch steht da die magische 0


----------



## skyscraper (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Ah, naja, dann geht ja doch relativ viel an dich  Das ist doch ganz positiv


----------



## Veriquitas (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Finde es gut das es für dich geklappt hat .


----------



## KAEPS133 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Danke 

Wird auch richtig spannend, ich hoffe das ich auch keinen Fehler mache. Aber erst mal will ich Kapitel 3 fertig bekommen, dann denke ich erst weiter an Steam.
Und dann darf jeder bei mir sein Geld los werden


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (7. März 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Hmmm ...
20% an Valve
5% an EPIC (Unreal Engine)

Also die 5% an Epic kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Aber ganze 20% an Valve? Was machen die denn großartig? Man packt das Spiel auf deren Server, pflegt wahrscheinlich auch noch selbst die Produktseite. Im Grunde stellen sie einem nur den Platz in Steam zur Verfügung und managen den Geldtransfer. Das nenne ich mal üppigen Gewinn. Bei tausenden von kostenpflichtigen Spielen verdienen die sich ja echt dumm und dämlich. Abzüglich Umsatzsteuer und weitere Fix-Kosten wie Versicherungen etc. bleiben einem ja nicht einmal annähernd die hälfte


----------



## KAEPS133 (7. März 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Das ist nun mal über all so. Alle Stores verlangen zwischen 20 und 30%. Valve macht weiter gar nichts als ein mal am Anfang meine Seite zu Prüfen ob die so ok ist und dann nur Preisänderungen bestätigen. Richtig schlimm wird es bei Bundles, da kann man froh sein wenn man 0,10 - 0,15 $ pro Spiel bekommt. 

Übrigens das die Publisher an der $ - € Umrechnung auf Steam schuld sind stimmt nicht ganz. Trage ich da zum Beispiel 19,99$ als Basispreis ein dann setzt Steam alle werte automatisch. Und den Euro eben auf 19,99€ und das müsste ich dann von Hand (etwas umständlich) ändern.


----------



## KAEPS133 (9. März 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Ich schieb hier schnell mal einen Screenshot nach. Ich habe am Samstag das letzte Gebäude für das Spiel fertiggestellt. Bis auf paar Optimierungen ist Model mäßig vorerst ausgesorgt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist ein 4k Screenshot auf 1920x1080 runter skaliert. So würde das Spiel dann wohl aussehen wenn ich jetzt damit Anfangen würde. Ich denke mal das dieses eigentlich als Übungsprojekt gestartete Spiel durchaus geholfen hat alles besser zu verstehen 
Als Beispiel: So sahen die Map versuche im September 2012 aus:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBPLsNHxYeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KAEPS133 (16. März 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Und direkt das nächste Update!

Kapitel 3 ist im großen und ganzen 'fertig'. Es fehlen noch ein paar kleine Scripts und die Animationen müssen noch besser angepasst werden, sonst ist alles komplett. Dann wird demnächst noch ein neues Intro (Map) + Vertonung erstellt und einige längen aus dem 1. Kapitel entfernt und das große Testen kann beginnen. Am Wochenende habe ich jeden Tag rund 12h an dem Spiel gearbeitet und knapp 200 ToDos auf meiner Liste abhaken können. Bleiben nur noch knapp 800  
Das meiste davon ist aber nur Kleinkram der recht schnell gehen sollte.

Dazu kann man nun endlich auch die Steuerung anpassen. Wenn nun etwas in der Config ändert funktioniert es nun auch so im Spiel. Das Optionsmenü werde ich später auch noch überarbeiten, das ist aber nur eine Kleinigkeit. Auch der *Xbox360 Controller* funktioniert jetzt Ingame (Menüs weiterhin mit der Maus). Ich schaff mit dem Gamepad zwar nicht mal die erste Challenge in einer brauchbaren Zeit, aber wer sich mit einem Gamepad abmühen will, der darf das nun gerne tun. 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Cloud-Savegames und Leaderboards zum laufen bekommen und das Projekt ist so gut wie geschafft. Das einzige was während der EA Phase auf Steam nachgeschoben wird sind die noch fehlenden Sidequests in Kapitel 2 und 3 sowie neue aufgaben für den Freeroam Modus. Und natürlich Bugfixes.

Und damit mache ich jetzt für heute Feierabend, ab raus oder GTA Vice City zocken


----------



## Bunny_Joe (27. März 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

In welcher Zeit schaffst du den Storymodus und wie lange braucht jemand, wenn er blind spielt?


----------



## KAEPS133 (27. März 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Das kann ich momentan nicht mal so genau sagen. In der aktuellen Version habe ich es noch nicht an einem Stück zusammen gespielt. Immer nur einzelne Missionen/Kapitel und dabei auch keine Zeit gestoppt.

Das werde ich wohl mal nächstes Wochenende machen.

So geschätzt dürfte die Story zwischen 3-6h dauern (kommt sehr auf die Art an wie man spielt), dazu noch mal ~5h für den Freeroam modus.
Wenn man alles erledigen will sollte mal um die 10h mit dem Spiel beschäftigt sein.
Aber nagelt mich bitte nicht darauf fest. Ich werde das nächste Woche genauer untersuchen.

Später heute abend oder morgen kommt noch ein Update zur Grafik und den Einstellungen. Damit habe ich mich diese Woche die meiste Zeit beschäftigt.


----------



## KAEPS133 (27. März 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Screenshots für den Grafikvergleich sind online!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lade hier jetzt nicht alle hoch, hier sind alle Bilder versammelt.
Wer will der kann die Texturequalität auf Hald-Life 1 Niveau setzen


----------



## skyscraper (27. März 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Supportest Du/die Engine eigentlich Downsampling? Also ich meine, ob das HUD skaliert. Das wäre bestimmt eine sinnvolle Leistungs Anlagemöglichkeit


----------



## KAEPS133 (27. März 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Downsampling bietet die Engine so nicht an. Zumindest soweit ich es weiß. So besonders habe ich mich damit aber noch nicht beschäftigt.
Aber den Code für das HUD habe ich erst kürzlich angepasst, das dürfte für jede Auflösung gut mit skalieren.

Ich habe jetzt mal test weiße über den Treiber 4k auf 1920x1080 downgesampled. Funktioniert soweit super. Habe wohl nur vergessen die neuen Eigenschaften für den Text vom Health und Potion zu übernehmen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyscraper (27. März 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Sieht doch sehr gut aus (also auch skaliert, im Gegensatz zu so manchem großen Titel)


----------



## KAEPS133 (4. April 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Ich leg mal etwas ins Osternest 

Ich habe die letzten Tage sehr viel am spiel weiter gemacht und die Liste an dingen ist sehr geschrumpft. Sollte weiter alles rund laufen werde ich im laufe der nächsten Woche fertig.

*Was hat sich geändert:
*

Gebäude mit den zwei Türmen überarbeitet - nur noch 1/10 der vorherigen Vertices bei gleicher Architektur
Neue Brücke die etwas breiter ist und eine bessere Architektur besitzt
Neue, rundere "Stützwände" im Brückenbereich
Neue Treppe runter zum Hafen
Alle Props und Scripte auf die neuen Meshes angepasst
Nach dem beenden der Story können die Boote benutzt werden um in das Dorf zu schippern und von da wieder zurück in das Schloss
Bäume in kleinere Gruppen zusammengefasst die separat voneinander gestreamt werden und das LOD ändern (verbessert die Performance leicht)
Überall auf dem Terrain Grasbüschel verteilt mit den gleichen LOD/Steamoptionen wie die Bäume
Das Terrain wird auf Entfernung weniger Detailliert dargestellt (fällt ingame nicht auf, da das auf Entfernungen geschieht wo man die Details eh nicht sehen konnte -> bessere Performance)
Der Text für Health & Potion skalieren im HUD nun richtig mit
Xbox360 Gamepad funktioniert nun auch beim erlernen von Zaubersprüchen

*Was kommt noch:
*

Intro fertigstellen (Ton und kleine Details im Script fehlen noch)
Outro fertigstellen (fehlt noch komplett - aber wenig arbeit da nur Text + Bilder)
1. Level von Kapitel 1 fertig überarbeiten
3. Kapitel fertig mit Musik ausstatten
How-To-Play Menü überarbeiten/anpassen
Neuen Launcher fertigstellen + Testen
Steamworks Archivements, Tradingcards etc.

Bis auf die Archivements und Tradingcards will ich jeden Tag 2 davon abhaken könne, sprich ich hab 3 Tage dafür eingeplant - wenn eben alles ganz problemlos läuft. Den Steamworks kram bring ich dann bis zu release jeden Tag etwas weiter in das Spiel - ist eine echt hässliche Arbeit! Und bevor jemand Fragt wie ich das gleiche Gebäude mit nur 1/10 der Vertices genau gleich aussehen lassen kann, Ich wusste es vor 2 Jahren einfach nicht besser 

die ganzen Gebäude in der Spielwelt sind aus BSP Brushes im Unreal Editor entstanden und habe die dann in ein Static Mesh exportiert. Ich war froh das ich ein Mesh hatte (konnte kein stück Blender) und habe die knapp 25.000 Vertices hingenommen. Ich wusste ja auch nicht ob das jetzt extrem viel war oder nicht. Nun jetzt ist es sauber in Blender nachgebaut mit knapp 2300 Vertices, einem deutlich besseren Collision Model und sauberem UV Mapping. Das will ich grundsätzlich mit allen Gebäuden machen, Problem ist das beim erstellen der Meshes damals alles etwas verzerrt wurde. Nichts liegt auf dem Grid oder ist gerade. Das größte Gebäude hat sogar so viele Vertices das ich es nicht mal in einem stück in Blender importieren kann. Das wird also noch viel hässliche arbeit die auch weit über die Early Access Phase drüber gehen wird.

Und nun frohe Ostern


----------



## KAEPS133 (18. April 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

*Revenge: Rhobar's myth is Silver! 

*

Endlich ist es gepackt, alle Inhalte sind drin, alles läuft und ich bin soweit zufrieden wie es ist. Dem Steam Early Access release steht nun noch kaum etwas im Wege.
Ich werde die nächste Woche weiter Testen und dann falls vorhanden noch letzte Bugs beseitigen, für ein paar Archivements muss ich noch Titel und Beschreibungstexte finden, für die Tradingcards noch Bilder und Icons erstellt werden. Dazu noch ein neuer, kurzer Trailer und die restlichen Texte und Einstellungen für den Steam Store.

Sollte nichts mehr schief laufen und ich alles rechtzeitig schaffen dann geht nächstes Wochenende die Release Version auf Steam online und geht dann hoffentlich am 30.04 in den Verkauf. Die Leute bei Valve prüfen angeblich noch mal die Store Page vorher - ich hoffe die brauchen da nicht so lange dafür, sonst könnte sich das ganze um eine Woche nach hinten schieben. 

Dazu gibt es dann auch das super tolle PCGH-Archivement und die PCG/PCGH Community ist auch in den Credits verewigt 

@Bunny_Joe: Sorry das ich dir erst jetzt deine Frage beantworten kann.

*Spielzeit:* 
Ich selbst benötige mit all meinem Vorwissen, Cheats und allen möglichen Abkürzungen sowie von beginn alle Spells verfügbar rund 2:45h zum Durchspielen der Story. Ich denke mal das es dann realistisch ist sagen zu können das die Spielzeit für den normalen Spieler so ~5 Stunden beträgt. Dazu noch mal ~5 Stundenfür den Freeroam Modus und es kommt natürlich noch einiges an Content nach release. Natürlich kostenlos!

 *5h* Story-Modus
+*5h* Freeroam-Modus
*10h* gesamte Spielzeit

*Download/Installation:*
Einem GTA V werde ich wohl noch keine Konkurrenz machen. Der Download über Steam oder Desura/IndieGameStand ist knapp über 2GB groß, Installiert benötigt das Spiel dann in der aktuellen Form 3,6 GB.

*DRM/Steam-Version vs. Desura-Version:*
Das Spiel ist komplett DRM frei, ja auch die Steam Version und beide sind Inhaltsgleich! Da beide Versionen genau die gleichen sind, kann die Steamversion auch komplett ohne Steam gespielt werden. Einfach über Steam Downloaden und einfach aus dem Steam Ordner Verschieben und starten - kein Problem. Bei der nicht Steam Version fehlen aber eben die Steamworks Features wie Archivements, Tradingcards und Cloud Savegames.


Hier noch zwei Bilder aus dem neuen Launcher:

Video-Settings



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



News



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr Infos kommen dann wohl nächstes Wochenende!


----------



## Bunny_Joe (18. April 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Rockt!


----------



## Hänschen (22. April 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*


```

```
Bist du auch auf die Gewaltschiene gesprungen bzw. führst du auch Neulinge ins Gewaltgenre ein ?

Oder ist es eher für "normale" Leute gedacht zum Unterhalten ?



Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich war mein Leben lang ein Gewaltzocker 
Nur in letzter Zeit erschreckt mich das System hinter dem Videospielemarkt doch etwas und ich sorge mich um das Allgemeinwohl ...


----------



## KAEPS133 (22. April 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

hä? 

Sorry Hänschen aber irgendwie versteh ich nicht was du meinst


----------



## KAEPS133 (28. April 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

So alles ist abgeschickt und Valve muss alles prüfen. Wenn die nichts großes zu nörgeln haben geht's am 7. Mai los 
Am Donnerstag kommt dann auch noch eine News, Screenshots und ein Trailer. Da ich musste habe ich auch mal Systemvorraussetzungen angeben musste hier sind welche:*

MINIMUM: *
OS: Win7 32-bit, Win8/8.1 32-bit 
Processor: Core 2 Duo E8200 2.66GHz or Phenom II X2 545 
Memory: 4 GB RAM 
Graphics: GeForce GTS 250 or Radeon HD 4830 (at least 1GB VRAM) 
DirectX: Version 9.0c 
Hard Drive: 4 GB available space 

*RECOMMENDED: *
OS: Win7 64-bit, Win8/8.1 64-bit 
Processor: Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.83GHz or Phenom II X4 955 
Memory: 6 GB RAM 
Graphics: GeForce GTX 560 or Radeon HD 6950 (at least 2GB VRAM) 
DirectX: Version 9.0c 
Hard Drive: 4 GB available space 


Da ich einfach keine Möglichkeit habe das so extrem selbst durch zu testen habe ich mich ein wenig an anderen Unreal Engine 3 Spielen orientiert und dazu noch etwas abgeschätzt. Das ganze sollte sicherlich auch auf einem schlechteren Rechner laufen, aber da bin ich lieber auf der sicheren Seite und so hoch sind die ja auch nicht. Die 9500Gt mit 256mb VRam von meinem Bruder schafft es nicht. Mit 512mb könnte es laufen aber erst ab 1GB weiß ich das es wirklich läuft.


----------



## KAEPS133 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Freunde gleich gehts los!
Ich lade grade noch ein update hoch und drücke dann um ~12 Uhr auf release 

Nach dem ersten Feedback her läuft es ziemlich stabil und ohne schwerwiegende Bugs, es scheint aber doch deutlich schwerer zu sein als ich es erwartet habe. Einige tuen sich da doch erstaunlich schwer. Und dabei wollte ich es eigentlich noch schwerer machen 

Revenge: Rhobar's myth on Steam


----------



## Bunny_Joe (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Indie Game] Revenge:Rhobar's myth - Now on Greenlight!*

Viel Erfolg!

Es ist toll zu sehen wo es angefangen hat und wo du jetzt stehst.


----------



## KAEPS133 (7. Mai 2015)

Es ist gepackt 

Und ich fühle mich in guter Gesellschaft 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde in den nächsten tagen mal das File bereitstellen damit ihr euch das PCGH Archivement freischalten könnt


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (7. Mai 2015)

Ich wünsche dir alles gute mit deinem Spiel. Ich drücke die Daumen, das es gut ankommt 

*@PCGH: Vote 4 Main*


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Mai 2015)

Wird gleich gekauft.


----------



## KAEPS133 (7. Mai 2015)

Danke! Soweit läuft es ganz gut, die Verkaufszahlen steigen stetig und es scheint wirklich sehr stabil zu laufen.
Bis auf ein paar glitches in der Spielwelt und und 2 Schwachstellen in denen man ein Script zerstören kann (wenn man es darauf anlegt) keine großen Bugs.

Bin auch sehr froh das es im Hub noch so ruhig ist, wenn keiner was sagt ist es meistens positiv. Nur die unzufriedenen schreien direkt rum


----------



## KAEPS133 (9. Mai 2015)

Da die Systemvoraussetzungen die meisten wohl irgendwie nicht interessieren und sich dank Jim Sterling jetzt einige daran reiben das Spiel wäre total kaputt (ist es nicht, es braucht einfach nur viel Speicher aufgrund der vielen Hochauflösenden Texturen) sehe ich mich gezwungen einem Shitstorm entgegen zu arbeiten.


Ich habe die nach durchgemacht und einen Kamikaze Optimierungsversuch unternommen, und er scheint geglückt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die fast gleiche Scene werden in 4k und allen Einstellungen auf Ultra jetzt rund 1,6 GB RAM weniger verbraucht. Fast gleich, da ich erst mal dazu gezwungen bin das ganze Gras zu entfernen. Ansonsten habe ich alle Texturen weiter optimiert, die Spielwelt wird jetzt anders geladen, das Terrain wird anders gestreamt und ist auf weitere Entfernung etwas weniger detailliert und als letztes habe ich für einige Bäume die Sichtweite halbiert. Ich bereite grade ein "Benchmark" mit der neuen Technik vor um das genauer zu testen. Das stelle ich dann später auch hier zum download bereit.

Ich find das einfach nur ziemlich schade das die ganze Arbeit jetzt (wie erwartet) mit sinnlosen hate Kommentaren zerhagelt wird. Das Spiel läuft ja, in 4k mit 90FPS. Man braucht halt nur einen entsprechenden PC. Aber naja mal schauen wie sich der neue Test schlägt


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (9. Mai 2015)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Jim Sterling


Jim wer? Achsoo du meinst den Wichtigtuer Earthworm Jim! Sag das doch. Der macht sich eh nur wichtiger, als er ist


----------



## KAEPS133 (9. Mai 2015)

Ich finds einfach schade das einfach ignoriert wird das es bei anderen ja Problemlos läuft und es entsprechende Videos auch im Internet gibt. Dazu die Tatsache das einfach ignoriert wird das ich das komplett alleine gemacht hab mit nur 500$ Budget und mir so sinnvolle Lebenstipps gegeben werden "Hättest du mal lieber fürs Studium gelernt - jetzt versagst du halt bei beidem. Studieren und Spieleentwicklen. Idiot!"


Zeigt irgendwie richtig wie toll kaputt die "ach so tolle pc master race community" doch ist 
Naja den ganzen hate ignoriere ich und lade grade den Installer fürs Benchmark hoch (1,4GB). Ich teile erst mal nur hier und dann kommt später heute Abend eine News auf Steam.

Da der Upload noch knapp 1 1/2 stunden dauert, ich gleich aber auf einen Geburtstag muss hier schon mal der Link:

**** DOWNLOAD[/URL] (~1,4 GB)

*Um ~ 14:30Uhr sollte alles hochgeladen sein.

Kurzanleitung:


Installer runterladen & installieren
Launcher starten und Einstellungen nach Wunsch vornehmen (Den 64Bit Modus nicht übersehen - muss manuell aktiviert werden!)
Über Play das Benchmark starten und die FPS an der rechten Seite beobachten
Bitte Feedback geben mit angaben zum System, Einstellungen und den FPS

ACHTUNG! Das Ladesystem ist nur ein schneller und eher dreckiger versuch. Der normale Ladescreen ist nur kurz zu sehen und dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz. Links sollten aber alle Maps aufgelistet werden und man kann verfolgen wie die einzelnen Maps geladen werden. Die Kamerafahrt ist geloopt, endet also nie! Mit F10 kommt ihr wieder zum Desktop!


Schon mal danke für eure Hilfe und Unterstützung


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (9. Mai 2015)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach schade das einfach ignoriert wird das es bei anderen ja Problemlos läuft und es entsprechende Videos auch im Internet gibt. Dazu die Tatsache das einfach ignoriert wird das ich das komplett alleine gemacht hab mit nur 500$ Budget und mir so sinnvolle Lebenstipps gegeben werden "Hättest du mal lieber fürs Studium gelernt - jetzt versagst du halt bei beidem. Studieren und Spieleentwicklen. Idiot!"


Mach dir nichts draus. Da kann ich auch ein Lied von singen. Habe vor Jahren mal ein CMS auf PHP-Basis geschrieben, das im Fokus neben Sicherheit die Serverperformance hatte, um es für umfangreichere Projekte auf kleineren Servern einsetzen kann. Es war rasend schnell und ich selbst konnte keine groben Schnitzer bei der Sicherheit ausmachen. Und wofür wurde ich im Forum angeranzt?
1. Output-Buffer verwenden geht mal garnicht!
2. Keine Template-Engine!
3. Ordnerabhängige Modularität ist sowas von vorgestern!
4 und der mit Abstand heftigste Shitstorm: Kein OOP!!!

Zu 1: Der Output-Buffer gibt innerhalb von selbstgeschriebenen Modulen die Möglichkeit, selbst Header-Informationen an den Browser zusenden, da am Ende des Scripts eine globale Ausgabe gibt. Ich habe es dann mit Hilfe eines Output-Array's gelöst, damit die deswegen schon einmal Ruhe geben.
Zu 2: Ausgewachsene Template-Engines sind echte Schwergewichte. Viele Projekte mussten dank Engines wie Smarty mit Caches arbeiten, damit der Server sich nicht um Kopf und Kragen rechnet. Hat keinen interessiert. Aber bei Webspell. Da wird das PHP eigene Templatesystem aktzeptiert.
Zu 3: Die Modularität über die Verzeichnisstruktur ist ein ressourcenschonendes Mittel, die einzelnen Module gekapselt auf Existenz zu prüfen und die Module in ein und dem selben Kontext zu halten. Ein Ausbruch aus der Verzeichnisstruktur seitens des Users war über das Script kaum möglich.
Zu 4: Da habe ich komplett aufgegeben. Während die ersten 3 immer nur von einigen bemängelt wurden, wurde die fehlende OOP von fast allen bemängelt. Und keiner von denen wollte die Software überhaupt testen, so lange der Code noch nach funktionalem Paradigma geschrieben ist.

Monate lange Arbeit war für die Katz und ich habe es am Ende weggeschmissen und gelöscht. Eines habe ich daraus gelernt. Man kann es nicht allen recht machen. Aber wenn man alles von vorne machen muss, damit wenigstens ein paar zufrieden sind, dann lohnt sich das nicht.

Da hast du bei deinem Spiel noch echt Glück. Du kannst relativ schnell Optimierungen vornehmen. Aber so wie bei mir alles von Grund auf neu schreiben lohnt absolut nicht.

Bleib am Ball. Early Access ist eben dazu da, vorab schon einmal einen Blick auf etwas zu werfen, was noch nicht fertig ist. Und so lange du noch nicht fertig bist, sind alle Shitstorms nur Kritik, die leider auch gerne mal etwas hart geäußert wird. Was zählt ist das fertige produkt. Und wenn du am Ball bleibst, dann wird es auch gut. Man muss nur mit Herz bei der Sache bleiben.


----------



## KAEPS133 (9. Mai 2015)

JA das kann schon echt demotivierend sein. Aber ja klar bleibe ich am Ball. Bin jetzt schön wärend der Upload läuft noch weiter Texturen etc zu optimieren. Vielleicht schaffe ich es dann noch unter die 1GB VRAM marke und unter die 5GB Ram marke.


----------



## skyscraper (9. Mai 2015)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> JA das kann schon echt demotivierend sein. Aber ja klar bleibe ich am Ball. Bin jetzt schön wärend der Upload läuft noch weiter Texturen etc zu optimieren. Vielleicht schaffe ich es dann noch unter die 1GB VRAM marke und unter die 5GB Ram marke.



Ich werde den Benchmark mal testen und dir dann berichten. Optimierung ist zwar immer super, aber wieso? 8 GB RAM sollte jeder Spielerechner heute haben. Ebenso mehr als 1 GB VRAM. Mach dir also mal keinen Kopf. Kann man mit reduzierten Einstellungen mit 4GB RAm und 1 GB VRAM spielen? Vor allem geht ja alles schon recht eindeutig aus deinen Systemanforderungen hervor.

Nicht entmutigen lassen


----------



## KAEPS133 (9. Mai 2015)

Ja das läuft auch mit 4GB RAM und 1 GB VRAM, nur eben nicht auf Ultra. Ein Kumpel spielst mit einer alten HD5870 1GB auf mittleren Einstellungen in Full HD mit 60 FPS.
Das große Problem ist ja 4GB eingebaut != 4GB zur Verfügung. Der Sterling hat sicherlich einen nicht zu verachtenden PC mit 8-16GB RAM. Aber je nach Video und Audio Recorder gehen da schon paar GB VRAM flöten und dann wirds trotzdem eng ^^

Ich geh jetzt noch an die Audio Daten, die kommen jetzt alle mit anderer Komprimierung rein, dann sind die nicht mehr so groß wie aktuell (~250MB für ein Lied -> 75MB)

Upload ist in 22min fertig!


----------



## KAEPS133 (9. Mai 2015)

Ist online!****

BENCHMARK DOWNLOAD[/URL] (~1,4 GB)
*
Kurzanleitung:



Installer runterladen & installieren
Launcher starten und Einstellungen nach Wunsch vornehmen (Den 64Bit Modus nicht übersehen - muss manuell aktiviert werden!)
Über Play das Benchmark starten und die FPS an der rechten Seite beobachten
Bitte Feedback geben mit angaben zum System, Einstellungen und den FPS


ACHTUNG! Das Ladesystem ist nur ein schneller und eher dreckiger versuch. Der normale Ladescreen ist nur kurz zu sehen und dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz. Links sollten aber alle Maps aufgelistet werden und man kann verfolgen wie die einzelnen Maps geladen werden. Die Kamerafahrt ist geloopt, endet also nie! Mit F10 kommt ihr wieder zum Desktop!


----------



## KAEPS133 (29. Mai 2015)

So nach längerer Funkstille, vielen E-Mails, gepatche und sonstigem Kram komme ich Endlich dazu mal hier wieder etwas zu schreiben.
Momentan arbeite ich an einem größeren Update das noch einige Fehler beheben wird, die Performance noch ein kleines stück verbessert und ein paar neue Inhalte für den Freeroam Modus bringt.

Mittlerweile habe ich einiges an Feedback sammeln können und weiß jetzt genau wo und welche Fehler ich bei dem Spiel gemacht habe. Ein paar Sachen kann und werde ich noch ändern und verbessern, aber alles ist leider nicht mehr möglich. Aber das weiß ich ja jetzt für das nächste Spiel 

Ich hab auch mal das Savefile zum unlocken des PCGH Archivements angehängt. Einfach in den Installationsordner in Steam schieben und das Spiel starten


----------



## KAEPS133 (8. September 2015)

*Mission erfolgreich!*

Nach langer Arbeit ist soeben die finale Version 30110 auf Steam erschienen und beendet damit die Early Access Phase. (Ja der Store sagt jetzt noch Early Access, da ich nicht wusste das Valve noch mal alles gegen prüft)
Das Update ist dennoch auf Steam live und es kann damit noch bis der Store updated die neue Version für den günstigen Preis gekauft werden. Die Versionen für IndieGameStand und Desura laden soeben hoch.

Hier noch ein bisschen neues Material:

Grafikvergleich very low vs ultra high
Wenn man will, dann lässt sich die Grafik sehr weit herunter schrauben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dOujCV87qcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3975wSykVXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



News auf Steam + Changelog

Das Spiel kostet damit jetzt 9,99€ und bietet eine komplette Story und einen Freeroam Modus. Um alles auf 100% zu bringen benötige ich mit dem wissen wo alles ist rund 5h, die Spielzeit dürfte damit wohl bei ~10h liegen, kommt aber immer sehr auf die Spielweise drauf an.

*HOMEPAGE*


----------



## KAEPS133 (1. Oktober 2015)

Knapp einen Monat nach Release melde ich mich nun mal mit ein paar (unschönen) Informationen zurück.

Mein Spiel schlägt sich auf Steam ganz ordentlich, trotz deutlich falscher, negativer Reviews. Die Verkaufszahlen sind so das ich damit zu frieden. Das Geld für die Entwicklung habe ich vorher auf Desura/IndieGameStand schon rein geholt, somit macht Steam reinen Gewinn. Leider wurden meine Ideale eines DRM freien, umfangreichen und dennoch relativ günstigen Indie-Spiels von Reviews (Jim Sterling) und besonders durch massive Raubkopien nahezu zerstört. Da ich die Klicks auf meiner Homepage und Steam sehe und diese in keinster weiße mit den Verkaufszahlen übereinstimmen, habe ich ein wenig nachgeforscht.

Seit dem Release von Revenge: Robar's myth am 8. September habe ich eine dokumentierte Anzahl von knapp *75000 illegalen Downloads*, wie die Dunkelziffer will ich gar nicht erst wissen. Es besteht also durchaus Interesse an meinem Spiel, die Diskussionen unter den Downloads sind auch durchaus positiv, aber nur ein minimaler Bruchteil der Leute kaufen mein Spiel auf legalem Weg. Dann kommen noch *illegale Keys aus Keystores* hinzu die für 1/3 meines Preises verkauft werden (für 1$ im Bundle gekauft und für 3-5$ weiter verkaufen). In den seltensten Fällen sehe ich den von mir veranschlagten Preis den ich für über 2 Jahre Arbeit als Gerechtfertigt halte.

Die illegalen Downloads und Keys haben nun leider auch seine Auswirkungen worunter leider am meisten die ehrlichen Käufer leiden. Die von mir geplanten neuen Inhalte die alle viertel Jahr über die nächsten 2 Jahre erscheinen sollten, muss ich leider streichen, da das Geld leider fehlt und es sich für mich nicht lohnt noch arbeit in neuen Content zu stecken. Patches bei massiven Problemen wird es natürlich weiterhin geben, neuer Content ist aber unwahrscheinlich, so gerne ich meine wirklich tollen Ideen noch umgesetzt hätte. Das hat aber auch weitere Auswirkungen, die Einnahmen aus Revenge sollten eigentlich das nächste Projekt finanzieren, was nach aktuellen Stand absolut nicht ausreicht. Wie das jetzt weiter geht und wie ich das Finanzieren soll, das weiß ich leider noch nicht und ich muss mir was ausdenken. Kickstarter, Publisher, alles abbrechen ... noch ist alles relativ offen und ich hoffe einfach auf das beste.

Ich gehe zwar mit keinen privaten Finanziellen Verlusten aus dem Projekt, aber mit einer großen Enttäuschung und einer großen Portion Frust.  Wenn nur 1/25 der illegalen Downloads das Spiel kaufen würde, hätte ich die ganzen Probleme schon nicht mehr in der Form.

Aus diesem Grund habe und werde ich auch einiges verändern. Da deutsche (Indie) Entwickler leider sehr unfreundlich und unaufgeschlossen sind (keiner will irgendwas sagen oder preis geben - der andere könnte ja Ideen klauen ) gehe ich aktuell eine Partnerschaft mit einigen kleinen bis mittelgroßen Entwicklern aus den USA ein die auch auf Basis der Unreal Engine entwickeln. Da sind durchaus namhafte Vertreter dabei, bis aber alles Fest ist kann/will ich noch nichts sagen.
Möglicherweise gibt es dann auch für meine zukünftigen Spiele DRM pflicht oder etwas ganz anderes, alles Dinge die ich eigentlich nicht wollte und will. Aber wenn ich weiter machen will werde ich aktuell leider zu solchen Schritten gezwungen. Das wird sich hoffentlich in den nächsten Wochen alles klären und für das nächste Projekt möchte ich versuchen auch mit der deutschen Presse einen engeren Kontakt zu halten und hoffe auf ein bisschen Rückenwind von PCG/PCGH.

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden! Aktuell entwickel ich erst mal ganz normal am nächsten Projekt weiter ...


Indie Spiele Raubkopieren ...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (1. Oktober 2015)

Ein Idealist trifft auf die harte Realität.

Ich würde das DRM trotzdem weglassen. Die ehrlichen Käufer werden damit genervt, jedoch wird es zu 100% wieder auf warez Seiten auftauchen. Gibt kein Spiele DRM auf der Welt, dass nicht geknackt ist.


----------



## KAEPS133 (1. Oktober 2015)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Ein Idealist trifft auf die harte Realität.
> 
> Ich würde das DRM trotzdem weglassen. Die ehrlichen Käufer werden damit genervt, jedoch wird es zu 100% wieder auf warez Seiten auftauchen. Gibt kein Spiele DRM auf der Welt, dass nicht geknackt ist.



Naja es gibt Denuvo, das hält verhältnismäßig ziemlich lange. Aber ich selber will es ja auch absolut nicht. Ich muss irgendwie einen weg finden...


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (2. Oktober 2015)

Es ist schon sehr traurig. Zuerst wird das Spiel von einigen im EARLY ACCESS zerpflückt. Dann kaufen es nur recht wenige und sehr viele holen sich das illegal. Und trotz vieler positiven Stimmen ist nicht einer von denen bereit, ein positives Review unter Steam zu schreiben.

Es ist vor allem erschreckend, wie viele sich das Spiel illegal ziehen. Bei 75000 illegalen Downloads bleiben fast 750000 € auf der Strecke. Und das im Grunde nur, weil man sich dem DRM Wahn verständlicher weise nicht anschließen will. Dieser Fall ist leider ein Argument für DRM. So blöd es ist.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (2. Oktober 2015)

Und mit DRM wäre keine illegale Kopie erhältlich und er hätte tatsächlich 750k€ gemacht?

Ich bleibe dabei, DRM Maßnahmen treffen die ehrlichen Käufer, nicht die die es sich gesaugt haben.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (2. Oktober 2015)

Ob er wirklich so viel verkauft hätte? Das weiß keiner. Ob es wirklich keine illegalen Kopien geben würde? Das weiß auch keiner. Genau da liegt ja eben bei der Sache der Hund begraben. Ein DRM freies Steamspiel zu cracken, das auch noch auf einer sehr alten Engine basiert, ist nun wirklich kein Kunststück und kann dank unzähliger Anleitungen auf einschlägigen Seiten fast jeder. Das kostet oftmals nicht einmal eine Stunde Arbeit. Aber ob sich einer die Mühe gemacht hätte, einen deutlich komplexeren DRM Kopierschutz bei einem Indiespiel eines unbekannten Entwicklers (gerade bei den fiesen Reviews) zu knacken, sollte man schon mit Zweifeln entgegnen. Und selbst wenn das DRM nur für 1000 zusätzliche Verkäufe sorgt, hat es funktioniert. Es hätten definitiv bei weitem nicht alle das Spiel gekauft. Das wäre wirklich naiv. Aber das ein DRM Schutz Garnichts bringen würde, ist auch falsch.

Ich bin als ehem. Spieler auch kein Fan von DRM. Aber ich habe verstanden, das man nichts unversucht lassen sollte, sich seine Arbeitszeit angemessen bezahlen zu lassen. Und gerade in der Videospielindustrie ist das verdammt schwer, da man die Produkte der breiten Masse anbietet. In anderen Bereichen ist es deutlich einfacher.


----------



## MountyMAX (6. Oktober 2015)

oder er klaut von Siedler 3 und baut einen Drachen ein, der den Helden zerfleischt wenn eine Raubkopie erkannt wird  Zum Glück muss ich mich damit nicht rumschlagen, zwar wird ab und zu auch ein kleiner Kopierschutz verlangt den ich mit in die Software einbauen soll, aber der soll/muss nur Laien abhalten 

Ich finde es aber super das du dich hingesetzt hast und das Projekt durchgezogen, ich habe es mir schon paar mal vorgenommen mal was in Richtung Spiele zu programmieren, aber irgendwann wird das schon .. irgendwann ..


----------

